# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤOI

## Spirit_Hellas

δεν θα ξανά δεκτό από κανένα να μου την πει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο εδώ μέσα για το ότι δεν τηρώ κανόνες του forum, γιατί εδώ μερική το έχουν κάνει τσιφλίκι τους, παραμάγαζο και παρα εμπόριο, 
έχεις από την μια τα internet cafe που χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο μας για να χρισαβριζουν και έχεις από την άλλην αυτούς που έχουν κάνει το forum eshop, και η αρμόδιοι όπως συνήθως δηλώνουνε ανά αρμόδιοι. το φαινόμενο τις κουμπαριάς είναι έντονο εδώ μέσα. και υπάρχουν διαφορετική κανόνες ανάλογα με τον κουμπάρο.... 
και υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που δεν γραφουν posts αλλα μόλις δουν κάποιον να κάνει λάθος τρέχουν πρώτη να του την πουν...

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤOI

----------


## papashark

γουέλκαμ του έη ντάμπλουγιου εμ εν

Εδώ που οι κανόνες και η ηθική μετριούντε με ευρώ (και πολλές φορές με ακόμα λιγότερα...)

----------


## pthomop1

Μικρογραφία της κοινωνίας που όλοι ζούμε καθημερινά.

Οτιδήποτε διαφορετικό ίσως να είναι ουτοπικό, αλλά σίγουρα θα έπρεπε να είναι αυστηρά ελεγχόμενο για να γίνει εφικτό.

Ουτοπία, έλεγχος και αν κάτι άλλο τι; 

Ναι στην ψυχραιμία όχι στις πέτρες.

----------


## SpIdr

συγνωμη δεν το ειχα κανει κακοπροερετα αλλα αλλο να ζητας ενα dvd rom και αλλο να ζητας ενα dvd rom 11140ds3o54jkfdes χρωμματος λαχανι

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> συγνωμη δεν το ειχα κανει κακοπροερετα αλλα αλλο να ζητας ενα dvd rom και αλλο να ζητας ενα dvd rom 11140ds3o54jkfdes χρωμματος λαχανι


αν και δεν απευθύνομαι προσωπικά σε σένα απλά αναφέρω την γενικότερη κατάσταση, και δεν είναι μονο δικία μου διαπίστωση αλλα και άλλον παιδιών για αυτό έχουν σηκώσει αλλα forum και δεν ασχολούνται με το αυτό και έχουμε χάσει πολύ κόσμο.

τώρα ότι αφορά για την αγγελία που είχα βάλει το θέμα δεν ήταν να γλιτώσω τα 10 απλά μπορεί κάποιος που το έχει το συγκεκριμένο dvd-rw να θέλει να το πουλήσει για να πάρει κανένα άλλο, γιατί εγώ το θέλω για συγκεκριμένη χρήση και δεν με ένοιαζε αν είναι χρησιμοποιημένο.

αλλα είναι η τελευταία φορα που χτυπάω το καμπανάκι οποιος το άκουσε το άκουσε δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ, στην χειρότερη το forum από forum επικοινωνίας να γίνει forum πουλήστε ότι θέλετε και forum για να την λέει ο ένας στον άλλον...

----------


## NetTraptor

Γενικά το AWMN Forum δεν είναι για αγοροπωλησίες... .-

Κανείς δεν ευθύνεται για το τι πουλάει και το πώς το πουλάει ο καθένας ενώ οι mods κάνουν ελεεινές προσπάθειες να κρατήσουν την ενότητα σε ένα επίπεδο κόσμιο και με αντικείμενα προς πώληση που έχουν έστω και ελάχιστη σχέση με το αντικείμενο του forum και της κοινότητας.

Το αν έχουμε γίνει ιδιαίτερα διαλλακτική με το κοντό και το μακρύ του καθενός όσων αφορά τις αγγελίες είναι ίσως από μικρό λάθος και υπηρεσία προς τους χρηστές, έως τεράστιο λάθος και χάσιμο χρόνου για όλους μας.

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου πόσο ικανοποιημένοι αγοραστές ή πωλητές υπάρχουν τόσο όσο ... 

Νομίζω ότι είναι καιρός να σιγά σιγά αυτό το παζάρι να φεύγει από εδώ για να έχουμε όλοι το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο.

Τα παραπάνω γράφονται χωρίς να έχω καμία γνώση της συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης αλλά ούτε και της κατάστασης της ενότητας των αγγελιών μιας και έχω βάλει φίλτρο για να μην βλέπω καθόλου την συγκεκριμένη ενότητα. Την θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητική από κάθε άποψη!

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι περισσότερα προβλήματα δημιουργούμε από το να λύνουμε….

Σας παρακαλώ σοβαρευτείτε ….

----------


## Danimoth

> έχεις από την μια τα internet cafe που χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο μας για να χρισαβριζουν


Για πες τι εννοείς με αυτο?  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> χρισα*βριζουν*


piggy backing.....

----------


## jpeppas

> ...ενώ οι mods κάνουν *ελεεινές* προσπάθειες να κρατήσουν την ενότητα σε ένα επίπεδο κόσμιο….


Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς "φιλότιμες"?

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Danimoth
> 
> χρισα*βριζουν*
> 
> 
> piggy backing.....


  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

α) κοντεύουν στο φιλότιμες....υπάρχουν και mods που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει...
β) αναφέρομαι στο piggyback όπως λέγεται από τις γραμμές τηλεφώνου.παίρνει το net cafe ασύρματο μέσω awmn ή επικοινωνούν 2 cafe με vpn μέσω awmn.xtreme, αλλά το net cafe έδινε κάποτε και net ασ'υρματα, το τσίμπησαν 2-3 ασυρματάδες και έγινε το σώσε....εποικοδομητικά γαλλικά..

----------


## vangel

Κανόνες που αφορούν το forum

Τα μέλη του AWMN θα χαρούν να σας βοηθήσουν μπλα μπλα ....πρέπει να κάνετε υπομονή και να μην έχετε απαιτήσεις. 

Θα πρέπει να θυμόσαστε ότι το forum του AWMN είναι ένα καθαρά τεχνικό forum. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να επιδεικνύετε την απαραίτητη σοβαρότητα, να μην βγαίνετε off topic στα θέματα που γράφετε, να προτιμάτε να γράφετε στα Ελληνικά *(εάν ο Η/Υ σας δεν έχει δυνατότητα να γράφει ελληνικά, ζητήστε μας να σας βοηθήσουμε),* ενώ το καλαμπούρι θα πρέπει να είναι με μέτρο και κατά προτίμηση στις off-topic ενότητες ή στις γενικές ενότητες. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, τα μηνύματα σας μπορούν να γίνονται edit από τους moderators, να μετακινούνται στις off-topic ενότητες (που από εκεί διαγράφονται αυτόματα ύστερα από κάποια περίοδο) ή και να διαγράφονται άμεσα. 

Ακόμα η αντίθετη συμπεριφορά σας από τους γραπτούς αλλά και τους άγραφους κανόνες του forum, κοινώς από τα ήθη που επικρατούν εντός του forum, μπορεί να επιφέρει την αφαίρεση του δικαιώματός σας να γράφετε μηνύματα, καθώς και την προσωρινή ή μόνιμη απαγόρευση να γράφετε μηνύματα σε οποιαδήποτε ενότητα. 

Ακόμη, να σας τονίσουμε ότι το forum αποτελεί εργαλείο του AWMN με σκοπό την καλύτερη συνεννόηση των μελών του για τη σωστότερη λειτουργία του ασυρμάτου δικτύου. Η συμμετοχή σε αυτό έχει σαν αυτονόητη προϋπόθεση την πραγματική συμμετοχή στο ασύρματο δίκτυο και δεν αποτελεί τόπο συζητήσεων επί παντός του επιστητού ενώ φυσικά *δεν είναι ιντερνετικό καφενείο*. 

Η συμμετοχή στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες γίνεται με δική σας ευθύνη, ενώ *δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως εγγύηση για τη συμμετοχή σας, είτε σαν εξασφάλιση των χρημάτων σας, είτε καλής λειτουργίας των προϊόντων που αγοράζετε.* Ομαδικές παραγγελίες προϊόντων μη συναφών με Wi-Fi ή σχετικών με H/Y δε γίνονται δεκτές, όπως δεκτές δε γίνονται παρόμοιες αγγελίες. 

*Βοήθεια δεν παρέχεται σε όλους όσους θέλουν να εκμεταλλευθούν εμπορικά το Wi-Fi, σε όσους απλώς τους ενδιαφέρει να συνδεθούν με φίλους τους εκτός AWMN, καθώς και σε όσους τους ενδιαφέρει απλά να έχουν δωρεάν internet (κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στο AWMN).* Αντίθετα, αποτελεί ηθική υποχρέωσή σας να προσπαθήσετε να προσφέρετε και εσείς, είτε υπηρεσίες, είτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη βοήθεια μπορείτε, ανταποδίδοντας τις υπηρεσίες που σας παρέχουν *αφιλοκερδώς* τα μέλη του AWMN. Μη ξεχνάτε ότι το δίκτυο αυτό στήνεται με βάση την ανιδιοτελή προσφορά των μελών του. 
Σας ευχόμαστε ευχάριστη παραμονή στις σελίδες του AWMN και καλά links!  :: 

Το παρόν έχει γραφτεί και διορθωθεί από διάφορα μέλη του δικτύου και *δεν είναι δεσμευτικό ούτε για το δίκτυο αλλά ούτε και για τον σύλλογο του AWMN*

Συμπέρασμα; Μια χαρά όλα.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Το παρόν έχει γραφτεί και διορθωθεί από διάφορα μέλη του δικτύου και *δεν είναι δεσμευτικό ούτε για το δίκτυο αλλά ούτε και για τον σύλλογο του AWMN*


Αυτό είναι disclaimer αποποίησης ευθήνης που μπήκε για 3 λόγους :

1) για τις τυχόν νομικές/φορολογικές επιπτώσεις του παραεμπορίου μέσα στο φόρουμ 

2) γιατί γκρίνιαζε ο Δαμιανός που γράφει να μην σηκώνετε ΑΡ με το καλημέρα αλλά να κοιτάτε πρώτα να συνδεθείτε στο δίκτυο (υπήρχαν πολλοί μια εποχή)

3) γιατί το έγραψα εγώ και αυτό δεν άρεσε σε πολλούς, και φυσικά δεν θα δεχόντουσαν σε καμία περίπτωση δικό μου κείμενο να δεσμεύει τον σύλλογο ή/και το δίκτυο. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχουν άτομα που ποτέ δεν παρέτρεψαν νέο να το διαβάσει ενώ προτιμούσαν να του δείχνουν το plugmein....

----------


## dti

> 2) γιατί γκρίνιαζε ο Δαμιανός που γράφει να μην σηκώνετε ΑΡ με το καλημέρα αλλά να κοιτάτε πρώτα να συνδεθείτε στο δίκτυο (υπήρχαν πολλοί μια εποχή)


Εγώ πάντως νόημα από αυτό που έγραψες πιο πάνω για μένα, δεν βγάζω...  ::

----------


## PPZ

Αντε μια απο τα ιδια.....

Θα γεμισετε και παλη 5 σελιδες, η παραπανω?

Εγω ποπκορν εχω ετοιμο....  ::

----------


## apollonas

Δυστυχώς η αποψή μου για το forum μας είναι ότι έχει ξεθωριάσει πλέον η τεχνική του πλευρά και έχει γίνει (όχι ιντερνετικό) καφενείο. 
Πιστεύω ότι φταίμε όλοι μας γι αυτό και δεν είναι μόνο θέμα των mods και των admins. 
Μπαίνουμε πολλές φορές μέσα έτσι για να κάνουμε ένα post άσχετο με το αντικείμενό μας. Έτσι για να πούμε την χαζομάρα μας (που αυτό βέβαια είναι το πιό ανώδυνο γιατί πολλές φορές μπαίνουμε και μέσα για να αντιπαρατεθούμε ή και να τσακωθούμε με κάποιους ή να τσακωθούμε και για πλάκα για να παίξουμε με τους mods)!  ::  
Έλεος! 
Βέβαια υπάρχει και η άλλη μεριά των άσχετων posts. Μπαίνει ο άλλος που έχει διαβάσει τον Ταχυδρόμο, το Βήμα, την Χρυσή Ευκαιρία (τα ονόματα είναι τυχαία) και γράφει: "Είμαι άσχετος απο δίκτυα, υπολογιστές κτλ και θέλω βοήθεια για να συνδεθώ! Έχετε και internet έτσι"? Άλλο έλεος! Που πάς ρε καραμήτρο? Εδώ μέσα είμαστε ένα τεχνικό forum για δίκτυα. Θα έμπαινες ποτέ σ'ένα forum πολιτικών μηχανικών και θα ρωτούσες τι είναι η κολώνα??? Μήπως όμως τελικά φταίμε πάλι εμείς που με την καλοπροαίρετη προβολή μας σε έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας έχουμε μαζέψει ένα κάρο άσχετους που μετά μας βρίζουν κιόλας όταν τους πούμε "διάβασε, διάβασε, διάβασε"? 
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το ξαναδιαβάσουμε το παρακάτω όλοι μας και να προσανατολιστούμε στη σωστή χρήση του forum για να μην καταλήξουμε να το διαλύσουμε κάποια στιγμή. 




> Θα πρέπει να θυμόσαστε ότι το forum του AWMN είναι ένα καθαρά τεχνικό forum. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να επιδεικνύετε την απαραίτητη σοβαρότητα, να μην βγαίνετε off topic στα θέματα που γράφετε, να προτιμάτε να γράφετε στα Ελληνικά (εάν ο Η/Υ σας δεν έχει δυνατότητα να γράφει ελληνικά, ζητήστε μας να σας βοηθήσουμε), ενώ το καλαμπούρι θα πρέπει να είναι με μέτρο και κατά προτίμηση στις off-topic ενότητες ή στις γενικές ενότητες. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, τα μηνύματα σας μπορούν να γίνονται edit από τους moderators, να μετακινούνται στις off-topic ενότητες (που από εκεί διαγράφονται αυτόματα ύστερα από κάποια περίοδο) ή και να διαγράφονται άμεσα. 
> 
> Ακόμα η αντίθετη συμπεριφορά σας από τους γραπτούς αλλά και τους άγραφους κανόνες του forum, κοινώς από τα ήθη που επικρατούν εντός του forum, μπορεί να επιφέρει την αφαίρεση του δικαιώματός σας να γράφετε μηνύματα, καθώς και την προσωρινή ή μόνιμη απαγόρευση να γράφετε μηνύματα σε οποιαδήποτε ενότητα. 
> 
> Ακόμη, να σας τονίσουμε ότι το forum αποτελεί εργαλείο του AWMN με σκοπό την καλύτερη συνεννόηση των μελών του για τη σωστότερη λειτουργία του ασυρμάτου δικτύου. Η συμμετοχή σε αυτό έχει σαν αυτονόητη προϋπόθεση την πραγματική συμμετοχή στο ασύρματο δίκτυο και δεν αποτελεί τόπο συζητήσεων επί παντός του επιστητού ενώ φυσικά δεν είναι ιντερνετικό καφενείο. 
> 
> Η συμμετοχή στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες γίνεται με δική σας ευθύνη, ενώ δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως εγγύηση για τη συμμετοχή σας, είτε σαν εξασφάλιση των χρημάτων σας, είτε καλής λειτουργίας των προϊόντων που αγοράζετε. Ομαδικές παραγγελίες προϊόντων μη συναφών με Wi-Fi ή σχετικών με H/Y δε γίνονται δεκτές, όπως δεκτές δε γίνονται παρόμοιες αγγελίες. 
> 
> Βοήθεια δεν παρέχεται σε όλους όσους θέλουν να εκμεταλλευθούν εμπορικά το Wi-Fi, σε όσους απλώς τους ενδιαφέρει να συνδεθούν με φίλους τους εκτός AWMN, καθώς και σε όσους τους ενδιαφέρει απλά να έχουν δωρεάν internet (κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στο AWMN). Αντίθετα, αποτελεί ηθική υποχρέωσή σας να προσπαθήσετε να προσφέρετε και εσείς, είτε υπηρεσίες, είτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη βοήθεια μπορείτε, ανταποδίδοντας τις υπηρεσίες που σας παρέχουν αφιλοκερδώς τα μέλη του AWMN. Μη ξεχνάτε ότι το δίκτυο αυτό στήνεται με βάση την ανιδιοτελή προσφορά των μελών του. 
> ...

----------


## senius

> Αντε μια απο τα ιδια.....
> 
> Θα γεμισετε και παλη 5 σελιδες, η παραπανω?
> 
> Εγω ποπκορν εχω ετοιμο....


*EDIT*
Αυτός ο PPZ, όπου ποστάρει έχει σχέση με .. το διάλειμμα των κινηματογράφων (ποπκορν).
Θα σου φέρω ένα φορτηγό ποπκορν, μπας και γλιτώσουμε από τα *άσχετα* post σου.
Οπως πάντα είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου.
Βρέ φιλαράκο PPZ, *δεν* έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα που ποστάρουν σοβαρά και που αστεία.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

Καλά τα τεχνικά αλλά...μήπως θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι το φόρουμ είναι ΚΑΙ σημείο (virtual) συνάντησης των μελών του δικτύου (οι του Συλλόγου έχουν την Λέσχη, οι λοιποί..? μόνο σε καφετέριες θα τα πούνε? ....Θα μου πεις υπάρχει και το VOIP αλλά τα ποστ έχουν άλλη χάρη).

Και δεν λέω να γράφει ο καθένας όποια μπούρδα του κατέβει, αλλά δεν είναι όλα τεχνικά, υπάρχει και άλλη πλευρά στα μέλη μας.

Όσο για τα ποστ του στυλ "έμαθα για το ΑΜΔΑ , είναι πολύ ωραίο, που υπογράφω για Internet", δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πια τόσα πολλά που να φρικάρουμε όταν τα βλέπουμε.

Chill out....

----------


## nvak

> Δυστυχώς η αποψή μου για το forum μας είναι ότι έχει ξεθωριάσει πλέον η τεχνική του πλευρά και έχει γίνει (όχι ιντερνετικό) καφενείο.


Ακριβώς !!! είναι τεχνικό καφενείο  ::  

Ξεθωριασμένο δεν το βλέπω. Αντιθέτως είναι πολύ ζωηρό.
Βέβαια όπως κάθε καφενείο που σέβεται τον εαυτό του, έχει αυξημένο θόρυβο λόγω πολυκοσμίας. 
Αν ήταν πχ πιάνο μπάρ, εμένα δεν θα μου άρεσε  ::  

Παρ' όλα αυτά, τα τεχνικά θέματα που θίγονται εδώ μέσα, είναι και πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα.
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ο χρόνος να ασχοληθούμε με όλα...

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apollonas
> 
> Δυστυχώς η αποψή μου για το forum μας είναι ότι έχει ξεθωριάσει πλέον η τεχνική του πλευρά και έχει γίνει (όχι ιντερνετικό) καφενείο. 
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς !!! είναι τεχνικό καφενείο  
> 
> Ξεθωριασμένο δεν το βλέπω. Αντιθέτως είναι πολύ ζωηρό.


Δυστυχώς, και να θέλεις να δείξεις μόνο τα τεχνικά σου θέματα, να δώσεις ιδέες που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν πολλούς, οπως βοηθήθηκες καποτε κι εσύ απο φίλους, πάλι παρεξηγιέσαι.
Η λύση ποια είναι, να μπορέσουμε να βρούμε κοινούς στόχους χωρίς να υπάρχουν *-* (αρνητικά) απο τον καθένα μας που ποστάρει? 
Και γιατί να υπάρχουν άσχετα post απο εμάς, που λίγο πολύ, μέσα απο αυτό εδώ το forum όλοι μας πήραμε και πέρνουμε* τα φώτα μας* ... και οχι μόνο, υπάρχουν *οι ποιημένες* που πάντα θα τους ακούμε. !

Αρα αλληλοσεβασμός.
 ::   ::

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> Αντε μια απο τα ιδια.....
> 
> Θα γεμισετε και παλη 5 σελιδες, η παραπανω?
> 
> Εγω ποπκορν εχω ετοιμο.... 
> 
> 
> ...


EΣΥ, ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΟ, δεν εχεις καταλαβει οτι λεμε ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ.Εχω την εντυπωση οτι καθε τρεις και λιγο, εσεις εχετε αναγκη να ξεσπασετε ενα τετοιο ποστ.Οταν δεν υπαρχει τιποτα να συζητηθει, εσεις παλη γυριζετε στα ιδια.Σαν γυναικες...

Το φορουμ τωρα και ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ εχει την εξης μορφη:

1. Οποιος ξερει, κραταει της γνωσεις του για τον εαυτο του, και δεν της μοιραζει με τους υπολοιπους.Απο το εγωισμο του για να παραμεινει παντα αυτος που ξερει, και υπολοιποι να τον θαυμαζουν σαν θεο...

2. Οποιος ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ οτι ξερει, πεται εδω διαφορες μα*ακιες, και υπολοιποι τοτε τρεχουν να αποδειξουν πως ΑΥΤΟΙ το ξερουν τουλαχιστον το ιδιο, αν οχι καλυτερα, και να εξηγησουν αυτα που ξερουμε ολοι, αλλα με τα δικα τους λογια.

3. Οποιος ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ, αυτος ρωταει, και οι παραπανω απο το 2. του δινουν απαντησεις, ενω οι κυριοι απο το νουμερο 1 εξυπνα δεν λενε τιποτα, και περιμενουν την στιγμη να διξουν οτι ειναι απολυτοι παντογνωστες, και ιδικοι του θεματος.Παλι για το θαυμασμο τον υπολοιπον...

4. Εμποροι και μη, βαζουν αγγελιες. ::  

5. Οι 2. , οταν δεν εχουνε τι να κανουν, στον ελευθερο τους χρονο κραζουν τους 4. , επιδη δεν εχουνε τι αλλο να κανουν.Οχι οτι τους ενοχλει ιδιετερα, αλλα κατι πρεπει να συμβαινει στο φορουμ.ΝΑ Η ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ. ::   ::  

6. ΕΞΗ..... αυτη ειναι μια ξεχωριστη ομαδα, που δεν εχει πολυ σχεση με τους 2. 3. 4. , ουτε τους ενδιαφερει τι γινεται εδω.Αυτοι ειναι απασχολημενοι με τι δικη τους διασημοτητα, την οποια την αποκτουν μεσω του δικτυου και του φορουμ.Μαλλον επιδη πρεπει να αποδειξουν κατι στους εαυτους τους.Τοσο πολυ απασχολημενη που δεν μπορουν να ασχοληθουν ουτε με απλα θεματα σαν το θεμα των αγγελιων.Αυτοι δεν εχουνε προβλημα.Εχουνε σχεδιο.Απλα περιμενουνε καταλληλη στιγμη να το εφαρμοσουν.Για να αποκτησουν ακομα ποιο πολυ διασημοτητα, σαν αυτοι ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΒΡΗΚΑΝΕ ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ.Αυτοι βεβαια ειναι υπερανω μας και ο'τι και να κανουμε εμεις, χωρις να το σφραγησουν αυτοι τιποτα δεν θα γινει.

Ε λοιπον, στο τελος της μικρης ιστοριας μου, σε ρωταω εγω: ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΟΣΤ??? 50, 60, 100???

ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 100 φορες καποιος, αν οχι ολοι, ειπαμε οτι θελουμε λυση.Ο θεος δεν απαντησε διστυχος...
Ετσι αρχιζεις να πιστευεις οτι ο'τι και να πεις, θα ειναι ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ.Ειτε μιλαω εγω για ποπκορν, ειτε εσυ για κατι σοβαρο, για τους υπευθηνους εδω ειναι το ιδιο.
Πες μου τοτε ποιος ειναι εδω τρελος, εγω που το γυριζω σε αστειο, η ΕΣΥ, που νομιζεις οτι μπορεις να κανεις κατι ποσταρωντας 100 φορες ενα πραγμα.IT IS LIKE SOUND WITHOUT ECHO....

Ετσι εγω θα συνεχισω να φερωμαι σαν πλακατζις, μεχρι να γινουμε σοβαρο φορουμ.Οταν το σκεφτω καλυτερα, δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο θα γινει ποτε.Αλλα δεν πειραζει, EVERY CASTLE MUST HAVE AT LEAST ONE FULL, TO MAKE ALL LAUGH....LET IT BE ME FOR NOW...

Αλλα οποιος γελαει τελευταιος....  ::

----------


## senius

> Αλλα οποιος γελαει τελευταιος....


Υπάρχει και η *8η* παράμετρος PPZ γιά εμάς ,....... να μήν ξαναδιαβάζεις σοβαρά post.

----------


## harrylaos

Θα συμφωνησω με τον apollonas οτι υπαρχει μπολικη *παραπληροφορηση.*
Το κακο ειναι πως υπαρχουν καποια νεα ατομα που δεν θελουν να δωσουν ουτε τα 150 ευρω για να παρουν ενα αξιοπρεπη εξοπλισμο λενε για τις μαρκες που εχουν στα σπιτια τους, αν μπορει να γινει κατι με αυτα, τα ηδη υπαρχοντα,και οταν εχει τυχει να ρωτησω "Καλα, Συνδεθηκες! Εσυ τι υπηρεσιες θα σηκωσεις?" μου λενε ομορφα και ωραια *ΚΑΜΙΑ*.

Θα ηθελα να πω, πως σαν "Νεος" στον χωρο των δικτυων (με λιγοτερη απο 3 χρονια πειρα) πως απο αυτο το φορουμ εχω μαθει πολλα και με εχουν βοηθησει πολλα ατομα να καταλαβω ακομη περισσοτερα.Ειναι λιγο απιστευτο να γινει καμια σημαντικη ανακαληψη και μου αρεσει ο τροπος καποιων ατομων που εξηγουν τα τεχνικα πραγματα.Οποτε μην λεμε οτι το φορουμ ειναι καφενειο.Για καποιους που δεν τα εχουν ξαναδει ειναι ισως Κλαμπ Γνωσης.Αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> 
> Αλλα οποιος γελαει τελευταιος.... 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει και η *8η* παράμετρος PPZ γιά εμάς ,....... να μήν ξαναδιαβάζεις σοβαρά post.



Ειδες?  ::  Αν το ειχες διαβασει εσυ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ, θα ειχες δει οτι εχει μονο 6....  ::   :: 

Και τι ειναι σοβαρο? ΑΥΤΟ ειναι σοβαρο? ΑΧΧΑΧΧΑΧΧΧΑΑΑΑΑΧΧΑΑΑΑΑΧΑΑΑΧ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Σοβαρο, 2509283-τι φορα.....

Ενημερωστε με αν υπαρχει διαφορα απο τα προιγουμενα ποστ περι τον αγγελιων...

----------


## PPZ

Δεν θελω να με παρεξηγησετε και παλι, και εγω σκεφτομαι οτι ο Spirit_Hellas εχει δικαιο, και ολοι οι αλλοι που ποσταρανε, απλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ματαιο.Παλι θα ποσταρουμε εδω μια-δυο-πεντε μερες, και θα ξεχαστει...

Οπως ειπα, IT'S ALL GREEK TO ME....  ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> ...



Αχ βρε *lan client, PPZ* Το χιούμορ είναι όλο δικό σου.
Το δικαιολογεί ... άλλωστε και η ηλικία σου.
Σου στέλνω μία μπαλέτα *popcorn* για τα επόμενα post που θα διαβάζεις, ........ μπας και ανέβει η ιδέα (απο το οτι τρωνε οι κότες) σου , να βάλεις μυαλό στον εαυτό σου, γιά τους ποιμένες που ποστάρουν χρόνια τώρα, *να μας μαθαίνουν*.

----------


## PPZ

> Αχ βρε *lan client, PPZ* Το χιούμορ είναι όλο δικό σου.
> Το δικαιολογεί ... άλλωστε και η ηλικία σου.
> Σου στέλνω μία μπαλέτα *popcorn* για τα επόμενα post που θα διαβάζεις, ........ μπας και ανέβει η ιδέα (απο το οτι τρωνε οι κότες) σου , να βάλεις μυαλό στον εαυτό σου, γιά τους ποιμένες που ποστάρουν χρόνια τώρα, *να μας μαθαίνουν*.


 Αυτο επρεπε να με προσβαλει, η τι? Ρε φιλε, ουτε για την ηλικια μου που ξερεις, αλλα ειδικα για τα πραγματα που συμβαινουν στο δικτυο.Με μολις 6 μηνες εδω που θα μπορουσες να τα μαθεις...
Σε δικαιολογω απολυτα....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

> Καλά τα τεχνικά αλλά...μήπως θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι το φόρουμ είναι ΚΑΙ σημείο (virtual) συνάντησης των μελών του δικτύου (οι του Συλλόγου έχουν την Λέσχη, οι λοιποί..? μόνο σε καφετέριες θα τα πούνε? ....Θα μου πεις υπάρχει και το VOIP αλλά τα ποστ έχουν άλλη χάρη).
> 
> Και δεν λέω να γράφει ο καθένας όποια μπούρδα του κατέβει, αλλά δεν είναι όλα τεχνικά, υπάρχει και άλλη πλευρά στα μέλη μας.
> 
> Όσο για τα ποστ του στυλ "έμαθα για το ΑΜΔΑ , είναι πολύ ωραίο, που υπογράφω για Internet", δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πια τόσα πολλά που να φρικάρουμε όταν τα βλέπουμε.
> 
> Chill out....


τώρα ποιος έχει περάσει τη γραμμή ότι η λέσχη είναι μόνο για τα μέλη του συλογου είναι μεγάλη παπα@ια όλοι είναι δεκτοί ποτέ δεν έκλεισαν οι πόρτες για κανένα

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μπορεί να ξαναγινω γραφικός αλλά με τις ****** ασχολούμαστε γιατί δεν τις κόβουμε τελείως να πάει στα κοματια

και αφού έχουμε την έδρα ας κάνουμε μια φορά το μήνα ένα bazar και να πουλά ο καθένας ότι γουστάρει και από κοντά κιόλας

*Πέμπτη 03/05/2007 04:03 - Edited by sokratisg*
Language please.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από apollonas
> 
> Δυστυχώς η αποψή μου για το forum μας είναι ότι έχει ξεθωριάσει πλέον η τεχνική του πλευρά και έχει γίνει (όχι ιντερνετικό) καφενείο. 
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς !!! είναι τεχνικό καφενείο  
> 
> Ξεθωριασμένο δεν το βλέπω. Αντιθέτως είναι πολύ ζωηρό.
> Βέβαια όπως κάθε καφενείο που σέβεται τον εαυτό του, έχει αυξημένο θόρυβο λόγω πολυκοσμίας. 
> ...


nvak +++ χουέρ χεβ γιου μπιν ...

----------


## MAuVE

> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ο χρόνος να ασχοληθούμε με όλα...


Με το φίλτρο έκανες τίποτα ;

----------


## papashark

> ? Μήπως όμως τελικά φταίμε πάλι εμείς που με την καλοπροαίρετη προβολή μας σε έντυπα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας έχουμε μαζέψει ένα κάρο άσχετους που μετά μας βρίζουν κιόλας όταν τους πούμε "διάβασε, διάβασε, διάβασε"?


Πόσες και πόσες κουβέντες έχουν γίνει γι' αυτό....

Να θυμίσω ? Target Group, ποιότητα vs ποσότητα, επιλεγμένη προβολή, κλπ ...

Βέβαια από την άλλη υπάρχει κόσμος που έχει διαφορετικά οράματα, όπως 10.000 μέλη στο awmn, να συνδεθούν όλοι σε ένα εννιαίο δίκτυο (ιδιώτες, φιλαράκια, δήμοι, εταιρίες), awmn το ενναλακτικό δίκτυο του πΟΤΕ, ιντερνετ σε όλους τσάμπα, κλπ κλπ.

Το awmn για τον καθένα μας είναι κάτι διαφορετικό.

Είναι αρκετά φρέσκια η ιστορία με μέλος στον σύλλογο όπου ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, είπε μόνος του ότι είναι στον σύλλογο μόνο για τον ίντερνετ, ενώ το παλιό μέλος που τον έφερε παραδέχθεικε ότι δεν είχε ιδέα το νέο μέλος από δίκτυα, και μπήκε μόνο για τον Inet.... Ετσι το έβλεπε, έτσι έπραξε, άποψη του, δικαίωμα του.

Στο δίκτυο ο καθένας μας μπορεί να έχει την άποψη του και να την εφαρμόζει όσο δεν περιορίζει τους άλλους (κατ' επέκταση και εφαρμογή ότι όλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε ίσοι και έχουμε δικαίωμα να κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε αρκεί οι πράξεις μας να μην εππηρεάζουν τους άλλους). 

Καθένας μας χαράζει το μέλλον που θέλει στο όραμα που έχει, έτσι απλά είναι το δίκτυο, ελεύθερο και άναρχο.


Αυτός ο οποίος δεν είναι άναρχος όμως, είναι ο σύλλογος, (που συνήθως τρέχει σε εκθέσεις και ΜΜΕ), και αυτός έχει ευθύνη για το τι παρουσιάζει και ποιό όραμα επιδιώκει. Ευθύνη έχει έναντι των μελών του και μόνο, σε σχέση με το αν ακολουθεί το όραμα που έχουν τα μέλη (όσο μπορεί να γίνει κοινό από την πλειοψηφία), και αν κάνει τα κατάλληλα βήματα προς αυτήν την πορεία.


Τώρα ο σύλλογος δεν έχει αποφασισμένο όραμα, μια εποχή έκανε ο Κλαδάκης ότι ήθελε γιατί ήταν μονομελές, ΔΣ, μετά ο Ngia για τον ίδιο λόγο, τώρα έχουμε καινούργιο ΔΣ, και αντί να ασχολείτε με την στρατηγική του συλλόγου, ασχολείτε με φορολογικές αλλαγές και εφαρμογές αποφάσεων μικρής σημασίας της ΓΣ. Και δεν φταίει το ΔΣ γι' αυτό, φταίει η ίδια η ΓΣ που δεν φροντίζει να χαράξει στρατηγική, αφού ασχολείτε με μικρότητες (ή απλά πραγματάκια).


Αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι, ως σύνολο και ως δίκτυο, είναι να δούμε αν αυτά που έγραψα πριν από μερικά χρόνια στο quickstart μας αντιπροσωπεύουν ακόμα, ή απλά ξεπεράστηκαν από την πρόοδο, ή ήταν λάθος και θέλουμε κάτι καινούργιο.

Για να γίνει αυτό όμως θέλει σοβαρή συζήτηση, χωρίς επιθέσεις, χωρίς σχόλια περί ποπ κόρν, με επιχειρήματα, χωρίς κραυγές, με καλή διάθεση, υποχωρητικότητα, διάθεση για σύγκλιση και όχι επιβολή. Ο σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να παίξει ρόλο, είτε συμβουλευτικό, είτε οργανωτικό, είτε να είναι ο πρωτοπόρος που να τραβήξει το δίκτυο να πάρει (και όχι να του επιβάλει) τέτοιες συζητήσεις και αποφάσεις.


Πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να έχουμε tabou όπως το να λέμε "το awmn είναι ακριβό χόμπυ". Υπάρχουν χόμπυ ακριβά και φθηνά, το να είναι ακριβό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι κακό, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι για λίγους (δεν μιλάμε και για Polo με καμήλες), δεν σημαίνει ότι απαγορεύουμε σε κανέναν να συμμετάσχει.

Το να παρουσιάζουμε τα κίνητρα που θέλουμε στους νέους και να παραλήπουμε άλλα, για παράδειγμα awmn=νέες γνώσεις, πειραματισμός, γνωριμίες και να λέμε έντονα ότι δεν συμφέρει το awmn=internet, δεν είναι κακό, αντίθετα θα φέρει μέλη που θα έχουν σκοπούς κοντά σε αυτούς που πιστεύουμε και εμείς, χωρίς να απαγορεύσουμε σε κανέναν να μπει...


Κάποτε είχε γράψει ο ακατανόμαστος για τον Sotiris, "κάποια μέλη και έναν τσιμεντένιο τοίχο να χτίσεις μπροστά, αυτά θα μπορέσουν να τον υπερπηδήσουν και να συνδεθούν", ενοώντας ότι οι κατάλληλοι άνθρωποι θα έρθουν στο δίκτυο ακόμα και αν είναι δύσκολο, οι άλλοι απλά θα τα παρατήσουν. Βέβαια το παραπάνω μεταφράστηκε "θέλουν να χτίστει τοίχος για να μην μπουν άλλοι και να είμαστε μια ελίτ τεχνικών"....



Ας αποφασίσουμε τι δίκτυο θέλουμε, και μετά ας αποφασίσουμε την στρατηγική για να το πετύχουμε, και τότε θα μας απασχολήσουν οι τακτικές των αγγελειών...

Αντε να ξαναπάμε στην συζήτηση περί "ερασιτεχνισμού" και "ενναλακτικού μέσου"....

----------


## PPZ

++++++

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ συνδροφε Papashark !!!!!  ::  

Χτυπησες στην καρδια του προβληματος.Αυτο ηθελα να πω και εγω, αλλα βγηκε καπως γελιο απο το στομα μου... ::  
Το θεμα ειναι επιτελους να γινει κατι.Να αρχιζουμε να δινουμε σοβαρες προτασεις, και οχι μονο να λεμε "αρκετα πια"Εγω ειπα πριν καιρο, οτι πρεπει να εχει καλη θεληση.Αλλα, εγω νομιζω οτι με αυτο το θεμα πρεπει να ασχολιθουν οι moderators, και μαζι τους και οι Admins..... 
Το θεμα τον αγγελιων δεν θα υπηρχε αν ειχανε κανει αυτοι την δουλεια τους οπος πρεπει (δεν λεω οτι δεν την κανουν, αλλα ΟΠΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ δεν την κανουν, και θα πω γιατι).Θα επρεπε να διαγραφουν καθε αγγελια με εμπορικο χαρακτιρα, και εκει θα ειχανε σταματησει ολα.Αλλα, αυτοι δεν το κανουν.Αυτη ειναι η λυση.Δεν ειναι το θεμα αν καποιος πουλαει ενα ψυγειο, επιδη δεν ξερει τι να το κανει.Εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω προβλημα με αυτο.Αλλα αν ειναι να βγαλουμε εξω εμπορους, και παραεμπορους, τοτε στην πρωτη γραμμη θα επρεπε να εχουμε μαχητες τους moderators.Κατα καιρους ελεγα οτι επρεπε να κλειδωθουν η αγγελιες, αλλα τωρα μου φαινεται πως αυτη δεν ειναι καλη λυση.Ζητημα ειναι αν μπορει και να εφαρμωστει.Αλλα αν ηταν ποιο αποφασησμενη αυτοι που ειναι φορουμ-ο-μπατσοι δεν θα το ειχαμε συζητησει καν...το θεμα αυτο....
Αλλα οπος ειναι η κατασταση εδω, δεν της κλειδωνουν, και της αφηνουν ελευθερες.Αυτο μου θυμιζει λιγο τους Τροχονομους εδω στην Ελλαδα.Θα επρεπε να εφαρμοζουν τον ΚΟΚ, και να το σεβαστουν, αλλα ειναι οι πρωτοι που θα περασουν στο κοκκινο, η να οδηγησουν σε αντιθετο ρευμα στο μονοδρομο...

----------


## python

Για ποιο λόγο να διαγραφούνε οι αγγελιες?? έχουν βοηθήσει αρκετα άτομα εδώ μέσα, οικονομικά. όσο για τις παραιξηγήσεις... στην εφημερίδα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει η ιδια ασφάλεια όσο εδω πέρα. Ανοίκουμε σε αυτη την κοινότητα, και οι αγγελίες μας βοηθάει οινονομικά. απλα θα έπρεπε να υπάρξει ένας αυστηρότερος έλεγχος. 

΄κ όσο για τα πόστ τα άσχετα που γίνονται, γίνονται στήν Γενική συζήτηση, αμα θέλω να κοιτάξω κάτι που να αφορά για το δίκτυο, πάω στο γενικά για το awmn , και αν θέλω να ΄δώ κάτι άσχετο απο τεχνολογικά ζητήματα, θα μπώ εδώ - γενική συζήτηση.

απλά τα πράγματα.

ενας τρόπος είναι η γενική συζήτηση να μην μπαίνει ιντερνετικα.

----------


## sokratisg

Αν και η συζήτηση έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει (πάλι δυστυχώς) και να πέρνει άλλη μία 1000ειπωμένη τροπή (αγγελίες) θα μου επιτρέψετε και μένα να εκφράσω την εμπάθειά μου στα συγκεκριμένα γραφόμενα από τον papashark:




> Για να γίνει αυτό όμως θέλει σοβαρή συζήτηση, χωρίς επιθέσεις, χωρίς σχόλια περί ποπ κόρν, με επιχειρήματα, χωρίς κραυγές, με καλή διάθεση, υποχωρητικότητα, διάθεση για σύγκλιση και όχι επιβολή. Ο σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να παίξει ρόλο, είτε συμβουλευτικό, είτε οργανωτικό, είτε να είναι ο πρωτοπόρος που να τραβήξει το δίκτυο να πάρει (και όχι να του επιβάλει) τέτοιες συζητήσεις και αποφάσεις.


Σίγουρα αντί να ασχολούμαστε με μικροπρέπειες θα έπρεπε όλοι να βοηθήσουμε με ιδέες και πράξεις τον Σύλλογο και τα ενεργά του μέλη.
Πόσοι από εσάς που γράφεται εδώ έχετε πάει στον Σύλλογο μία Τετάρτη για να πείτε ένα γεια, μια χαζομάρα, να κάνετε χαβαλέ αλλά και σοβαρή κουβέντα;
Και όσο για άτομα που θα βρείτε ανταπόκριση να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα βρείτε πολλά *κάθε* Τετάρτη. Εγώ ειλικρινά λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να πηγαίνω συνέχεια γιατί μόνο με την προσωπική επαφή μπορούμε να βγάλουμε όλοι ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα.
Με την φαγομάρα δεν βγαίνει τίποτα!

Οι αγγελίες είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να καταλήξει κάπου. Μέχρι όμως να πάρουμε μία κοινή απόφαση, καλό είναι να προσπαθήσουμε για κάτι καλύτερο και να επικεντρωθούμε και σε άλλα σημαντικά και συνάμα επίκαιρα θέματα.  ::

----------


## ulysses

> Αχ βρε *lan client*, PPZ


σκεφτηκες ποτε οτι οσο περισοτεροι συνδεονται με καλωδιο, τοσα πιο καθαρη μενει η μπαντα για τους υπολοιπους? η απλα ηθελες να του την πεις? λογω ζηλιας ισως? ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ που παιζει με εθερνετ, δεν ενοχλει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ
μακαρι να ερθει η στιγμη που το W στο ακρονυμιο AWMN θα εχει ιστορικη σημασια, οσοι καταλαβαν καταλαβαν  ::

----------


## jpeppas

> μακαρι να ερθει η στιγμη που το W στο ακρονυμιο AWMN θα εχει ιστορικη σημασια, οσοι καταλαβαν καταλαβαν


  ::   ::  Τι, λες να καταφέρουμε να συνδεθούμε όλοι με ...οπτικές ίνες  ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

> τώρα ποιος έχει περάσει τη γραμμή ότι η λέσχη είναι μόνο για τα μέλη του συλογου είναι μεγάλη παπα@ια όλοι είναι δεκτοί ποτέ δεν έκλεισαν οι πόρτες για κανένα


Από όσο καιρό είμαι στο Δίκτυο, δεν έχω ακούσει καμμία τέτοια κουβέντα, και ούτε επαναλαμβάνω κάτι τέτοιο.

Αλλά πολλοί δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να περάσουν από την λέσχη, είτε λόγω χρόνου, είτε απόστασης, είτε και των δύο. Μιλάω για να περνάνε ΚΑΘΕ τετάρτη. 

Εγω προσωπικά ήρθα,και δεν μου έκανε καθόλου αίσθηση. Σαν τιν μυγα μες το γάλα ενιωσα...όλο πηγαδάκια ήταν. Ένας με πλησίασε και με ρώτησε "εσύ ρε φίλε, ποιός είσαι?" και έφυγε.
Μια καλησπέρα με τον Δαμιανό είπα, που τα είχαμε πει έκτος Λέσχης από παλαιότερα.
ΔΕΝ θέλω να θίξω κανένα από τα παιδιά που ήταν εκεί, απλώς είχαν καλύτερσα πράγματα να κάνουν...

Στο φόρουμ, διαβάζω και απαντάω σε δικούς μου χρόνους. Και έχω σχηματίσει εντυπώσεις (με μεγάλη πιθανότητα εσφαλμένη) για τον καθένα που γράφει (συχνά). 

Αυτα τα ανθρώπινα πάρε-δώσε πρέπει να θυσιαστούν στον βωμό του "Τεχνικού" φόρουμ?

----------


## dalex

Με οπτικά λινκ, ναι, γιατί όχι; !!!!

Λινκ των 100 - 500 μέτρων έχουν αστείο κόστος με laser. Απλώς δεν έχει εξερευνηθεί η τεχνολογία αυτή όσο πρέπει. Στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης νομίζω ότι έχουν ήδη τέτοιες ζεύξεις.

Ωραία αυτά Papashark, δεν νομίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος να διαφωνήσει, βλέπεις όμως ότι κυριαρχεί η διανοητική "ακαμψία" και αφού ο καθείς πει μπράβο-μπράβο, ο λόγος του αποκλίνει σιγά-σιγά προς την αρχικά διατυπωμένη θέση του.

Έτσι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ, όχι 500, αλλά ούτε 10 "σύνδροφοι" να συμφωνήσουν σε κοινή στρατηγική...

Παράδειγμα:

1- Την άποψη του σύνδροφου για τις αγγελίες, δεν κατάφερες να την αλλάξεις στο ελάχιστο... ΔΕΝ λέω ότι είναι λάθος (εν μέρει), απλώς συνεχίζει να έχει την ίδια. Άρα (για μένα), έμεινε στα λόγια σου, και έχασε τη κεντρική ιδέα (πολυφωνία, ανεκτικότητα, κλπ.).

2- Ο υποχρεωτικός ΣΥΝΔΙΚΑΛΙΣΜΟΣ έχει πεθάνει σαν έννοια εδώ και καιρό σ' όλη την κοινωνία. Παρ' όλα αυτά, κάποιοι "επιμένουν ελληνικά", λες και χωρίς σύλλογο, δεν πάει μπροστά η ζωή.

Δεν είμαι αντίθετος σε οποιονδήποτε σύλλογο. Όταν γίνονταν οι πρώτες συζητήσεις το Μάϊο του 2002 αν θυμάσαι, είχα πει στα παιδιά: Δεν συμμετέχω σε κανένα σύλλογο, γιατί οι σύλλογοι στην Ελλάδα είναι για να ΔΙΑΙΡΟΥΝ τους ανθρώπους. Παρ΄όλα αυτά, ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ, και οικονομικά (κουπόνι π.χ.).

Όταν όμως οι "συνδικαλισμένοι" καβαλάνε το καλάμι, σα νέοι Χαρχούδες (Λιλλιπούπολη), "ΕΓΩ ΕΓΩ ΕΓΩ ΕΓΩ", δεν μένει και πολύ όρεξη για συμμετοχή. Αυτό εδω το foroum είναι η απόδειξη.

Αν βάλεις στη θέση "σύλλογος" και τις "κλίκες", "καφενεία", "συντεχνίες" (εμείς οι admin), κλπ., έχεις όλη την εικόνα.

Εξ ού και το εικονίδιο που χρησιμοποιώ, όμορφο, αλλά του Κ____. (nothing personal με τη συγκεκριμμένη περιοχή του σώματος, αλλά και η πιό παρεξηγημένη).

----------


## socrates

Βρε παιδιά ήμαρτον... βλέπω το πρώτο post και βλέπω μετά πως κατευθύνεται η συζήτηση και πως στην τελική ξεφεύγει εντελώς από το αρχικό.

Κάποιοι θέλουν να πουν τον πόνο τους... δεκτό! Ας ανοίξουν ένα νέο topic και ας γράψουν ότι θέλουν... αλλά το forum για το οποίο γκρινιάζουμε εδώ πέρα έχει κάποιους κανόνες και είμαστε οι πρώτοι που πρέπει να τους τηρούμε. Έλεος με τα ΟΤ!

Δεν έχω σκοπό να συντηρήσω το ΟΤ και να απαντήσω σε όσα έχουν γραφτεί εδώ.

----------


## sotiris

> Κάποτε είχε γράψει ο ακατανόμαστος για τον Sotiris, "κάποια μέλη και έναν τσιμεντένιο τοίχο να χτίσεις μπροστά, αυτά θα μπορέσουν να τον υπερπηδήσουν και να συνδεθούν", ενοώντας ότι οι κατάλληλοι άνθρωποι θα έρθουν στο δίκτυο ακόμα και αν είναι δύσκολο, οι άλλοι απλά θα τα παρατήσουν. Βέβαια το παραπάνω μεταφράστηκε "θέλουν να χτίστει τοίχος για να μην μπουν άλλοι και να είμαστε μια ελίτ τεχνικών"....


Που το θυμήθηκες τώρα αυτό?  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Πόσοι από εσάς που γράφεται εδώ έχετε πάει στον Σύλλογο μία Τετάρτη για να πείτε ένα γεια, μια χαζομάρα, να κάνετε χαβαλέ αλλά και σοβαρή κουβέντα;
> Και όσο για άτομα που θα βρείτε ανταπόκριση να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα βρείτε πολλά *κάθε* Τετάρτη.


Όσοι τους εκφράζουν τα πεπραγμένα του συλλόγου πάνε κάθε Τετάρτη. Προσωπικά δεν έχω πατήσει καν στα νέα γραφεία του συλλόγου, η τελευταία φορά που παρεβρέθηκα στον σύλλογο, ήταν στο υπόγειο στην Καλλιθέα, σε μια ΓΣ, όπου ένας (ας μην τον χαρακτηρίσω τώρα) πρόεδρος της ΓΣ, ξεφτύλισε κάθε θεσμό και ξεπέρασε κάθε όριο...εκεί σηκώθηκα και έφυγα πριν τελειώσει η ΓΣ και δεν ασχολήθηκα ξανα με το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## sokratisg

> Όσοι τους εκφράζουν τα πεπραγμένα του συλλόγου πάνε κάθε Τετάρτη.


Σωτήρη έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να πιστεύειες ότι θέλεις όμως θα μου επιτρέψεις να ερωτηθώ για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να με εκφράζουν απόλυτα όλα τα πεπραγμένα του Συλλόγου έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να κάνω την κουβέντα μου και τον χαβαλέ μου με 2-3 άτομα τα οποία παρευρίσκονται εκεί κάθε Τετάρτη;

Το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον άδικο να το λες αυτό γιατί ειλικρινά στον χώρο του Συλλόγου έχω παρευρεθεί πολλές φορές και πρωτού γίνω μέλος με άλλα άτομα τα οποία δεν ήταν μέλη. 
Δεν μου είπε κανείς κάτι ούτε και προσπάθησε να με απομακρύνει ή να με "προσυλλητίσει" σαν "μέλος". Απλά πήγαινα εκεί για μία συνάντηση σε ένα κοινό μέρος με άτομα που έχουν κοινά ενδιαφέροντα.

Ειλικρινά ίσως και να είμαι λάθος που σου απαντάω διότι δεν είμαι πολύ παλαιό μέλος και ίσως δεν γνωρίζω κάποιες καταστάσεις και πρόσωπα όμως σίγουρα από τότε μέχρι σήμερα πολλά πράγματα θα έχουν αλλάξει και για αυτό το λόγο ίσως αξίζει να του δώσουμε μια ακόμα ευκαιρία.

Άλλωστε με την απουσία μας δεν καταφέρνουμε ποτέ τίποτα (δεν το λέω για να σε προσβάλλω αλλά για να καταλήξει η δημοσίευση σε κάτι βαρύγδουπο  ::   ::  )

*Edit:* Επιτέλους ο συγγραφέας θα διορθώσει τον τίτλο αυτού του θέματος έτσι ώστε όντως να αντιπροσωπεύει το θέμα που θίγει και σχολιάζει;  ::

----------


## sotiris

Σωκράτη (sokratisg) το ίδιο δικαίωμα έχεις και εσύ, να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις.
Προσωπικά την κουβέντα και το χαβαλέ μου με 2-3 άτομα επιλέγω να το κάνω σε χώρο εκτός του συλλόγου...είναι πιο φιλικά πως να το πω αλλιώς...

Από τότε μεχρι σήμερα άλλαξαν πολλά, πράγματι...αλλά προς το χειρότερο, πάντα κατά την άποψή μου.

Η ευκαιρία που λες έχει δωθεί, φύση και θέση, στο νέο ΔΣ, και απλά περιμένουμε να δούμε τις αλλαγές στο κατεστημένο. Εάν πράγματι είναι νέο ΔΣ και εάν πράγματι φυσάει ανανεωτικός αέρας στον σύλλογο, τότε το πιθανότερο είναι να μαζέψει αρκετό κόσμο και ειδικά παλιά και απογοητευμένα άτομα.

----------


## NetTraptor

> .....


Σιγά μην σας αφήσω να μου το κάνετε Aμερικαν μπαρ και εκεί....

For you have to κουν your kefalous...  ::

----------


## dalex

> Βρε παιδιά ήμαρτον... βλέπω το πρώτο post και βλέπω μετά πως κατευθύνεται η συζήτηση και πως στην τελική ξεφεύγει εντελώς από το αρχικό.


Βεεεεεέβαια, χάλασε η Τάξη της συζήτησης, εμπρος γρήγορα την αστυνομία της Τάξης να κάνει το θεάρεστο έργο της!!

Μη ξεφύγουμε απ' την ημερήσια διάταξη.

Ωραία ξύλινη γλώσσα (και σκέψη)!

"Τεχνική". Τεχνικό forum. Μάϊστα. Ελήφθη. Roger roger.

----------


## socrates

@dalex δεν με αγγίζει η ειρωνία σου... και αν είναι να προτιμήσω την ειρωνία από τον "ξύλινο λόγο" που λες προτιμώ το δεύτερο. Δεν είμαι λάθος σε αυτά που λέω και σε συμβουλεύω να διαβάσεις τους κανόνες του forum στο οποίο γράφεις. (Συγκεκριμένα την Netiquette παράγραφος ε. )

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

ότνως έχει συζητηθεί πολλές φορες και με πολούς τρόπους αλλα όσο δεν βρίσκετε λύση αυτή που το πονάνε το δίχτυο (είμαι και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς) θα ανοίγουν συνεχεια παρόμοια post.
επειδή ότι έχει γίνει post μέχρι τώρα εδώ δεν δίνη λύσης απλά δηλώνει τα προβλήματα που έχουμε, ας περάσουμε στις πρότασης.
H δίκια μου πρόταση είναι το ΔΣ να διοργαώση μια μάζωξη στον σύλλογο να δηλώσουνε εγκαίρως πιει θέλουν να είναι η ομιλητές για να ακουστεί η πρόταση τους και στο τέλος να ψηφίσουμε όλη μαζί. αυτό είναι η απόλυτη δημοκρατία και η βαθύτερη εννιά τις.

----------


## maxfuels

> δεν θα ξανά δεκτό από κανένα να μου την πει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο εδώ μέσα για το ότι δεν τηρώ κανόνες του forum, γιατί εδώ μερική το έχουν κάνει τσιφλίκι τους, παραμάγαζο και παρα εμπόριο, 
> έχεις από την μια τα internet cafe που χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο μας για να χρισαβριζουν και έχεις από την άλλην αυτούς που έχουν κάνει το forum eshop, και η αρμόδιοι όπως συνήθως δηλώνουνε ανά αρμόδιοι. το φαινόμενο τις κουμπαριάς είναι έντονο εδώ μέσα. και υπάρχουν διαφορετική κανόνες ανάλογα με τον κουμπάρο.... 
> και υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που δεν γραφουν posts αλλα μόλις δουν κάποιον να κάνει λάθος τρέχουν πρώτη να του την πουν...
> 
> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤOI


Ο άνθρωπος ανοιξε ενα τόπικ για να πει το παράπονο του και εσείς (αναμενόμενο ) το κάνατε για αλλη μια φορά πεδίο μαχών! ( Για να μην πω καμιά αλλη κουβέντα ) Αρχίσατε τις αλληλοκατηγορίες και αντιπαραθέσεις ... Δηλάδη για να καταλάβω και εγώ ποιο νόημα πηγάζει απο αυτά που ξαναγράφετε για πολλαστή φορα; Σε τι βοηθάτε ; Αντι να τον ρωτήσουμε τον ανθρωπο τι συνέβη και να μας πεί γιατί νιώθει τόσο πικρία και αγανάκτηση αρχίσατε τα δικά σας. 

Τι συνέβει λοιπόν αγαπητέ *Spirit_Hellas* και εχεις πειραχτεί τόσο ωστε αναγκάστηκες να γράψεις δημόσια και να εκφράσεις την αγανάκτηση τα παράπονα σου; Για ποιούς αφήνεις υπονοούμενα ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΙΑΣ ; Για ποιους αφήνεις υπονοούμενα οτι το εχουν κάνει ΤΣΙΦΛΙΚΙ , ΠΑΡΑΜΑΓΑΖΟ ; Μπορείς να κατονομάσεις κάποιους εχεις στοιχεία που σε ανάγκασαν να βγείς να πείς αυτά τα λόγια που είναι αρκετά βαριά ;

----------


## The Undertaker

ναι, λες και δεν ξέρουμε...ποιος κάνει τι  ::  
όλοι αθώοι είμαστε και καλά...!!
(να σαι καλά σίμο που μου το στειλες..  ::  )

hint: κάτω αριστερά βλέπεις το "η ενότητα έχει ήδη αναφερθεί". όχι από μένα αλλά την κατάληξη νομίζω θα την μάθετε, το αργότερο το βράδυ αν συνεχίσετε έτσι...  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Spirit_Hellas
> 
> δεν θα ξανά δεκτό από κανένα να μου την πει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο εδώ μέσα για το ότι δεν τηρώ κανόνες του forum, γιατί εδώ μερική το έχουν κάνει τσιφλίκι τους, παραμάγαζο και παρα εμπόριο, 
> έχεις από την μια τα internet cafe που χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο μας για να χρισαβριζουν και έχεις από την άλλην αυτούς που έχουν κάνει το forum eshop, και η αρμόδιοι όπως συνήθως δηλώνουνε ανά αρμόδιοι. το φαινόμενο τις κουμπαριάς είναι έντονο εδώ μέσα. και υπάρχουν διαφορετική κανόνες ανάλογα με τον κουμπάρο.... 
> και υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που δεν γραφουν posts αλλα μόλις δουν κάποιον να κάνει λάθος τρέχουν πρώτη να του την πουν...
> 
> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤOI
> 
> 
> ...



ρε συ max τι ονόματα θες να σου πει λες και είσαι κάνας καινούριος 
αφού ξέρεις ότι άμα αρχίσει να λέει ονόματα και καταστάσεις θα πάει επί προσωπικού κλπ παπα@ιες 
το θέμα είναι τι κάνουμε και το κουμπί ignore απλά είναι καραμελα

----------


## maxfuels

Golden Dragon κατάλαβες για ποιο λόγο τα λέω. Αν εβγαινε καποιος που καθημερινά διαπληκτίζετε και τα εγραφε νομίζω οτι δεν θα δίναμε τοση σημασία. Αλλά ο Spirit Hellas είναι ησυχος και δεν εμπλέκετε σε φασαρίες και διαπληκτισμούς. Εξάλου δεν νομίζω να εχει να φοβηθεί κανείς μας εδω μέσα τίποτα. Ολοι μας λίγο πολύ εχουμε πει την γνωμη μας για διάφορα ζητήματα στα ανάλογα πόστ που ανοίγονται.

----------


## CyberSoul

Το προβλημα πιστευω ειναι πολυδιαστατο!δεν κουβεντιαζεται μεσα απο ενα forum αλλα σε ενα meeting με θεμα οχι καφε και χαβαλε αλλα αυτο το προβλημα!Το μονο που πετυχενουμε τωρα ειναι το ξεκατινιασμα και τπτ αλλο!Το εχουμε ξαναδει πολλες φορες αυτο το εργο!

----CyberSoul----

----------


## JollyRoger

κατα τη δική μου χαζή αντίληψη....

το awmn ορίζεται απο τα μέλη του...

τα μέλη του κάποτε, (όταν ήταν <50) έφτιαξαν/δημιούργησαν/άφησαν να δημιουργηθεί ένα μοτίβο που τότε ήταν αντιπροσωπευτικό... 

Το ίδιο μοτίβο ακολούθησε προφανώς και το "φορουμ του awmn" τότε που ήταν "το φορουμ του awmn"....


απο το πλήθος των σημερινών μελών, (έστω και χοντρικά) σε αντιπαράθεση με το πλήθος τον "ικανοποιημένων" μελών απο το παρών forum, βγαίνει (κατ'εμένα) το ασφαλές συμπέρασμα, οτι πλέον το φόρουμ δεν ικανοποιεί το σκοπό για τον οποίο δημιουργήθηκε....

και ο σκοπός αυτός κατα την άποψή μου είναι να είναι το "forum των μελών του awmn"... ΟΤΙ κι αν τα μέλη αυτά επιθυμούν αυτό να σημαίνει....

Βρίσκω ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΤΟΠΟ το να μιλάμε για 500-1000άτομα μέλη του awmn και να σκαλώνουμε στους "κανόνες" που βάλαν κάποτε τα 30-40 άτομα...

πολύ καλά κάνανε και τα βάλανε ΤΟΤΕ... 

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ πού είναι το μέσο συνάντησης των μελών του awmn, στο οποίο μπορουν να εκφράσουν ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ θέλουν προς τους άλλους "συν-χομπίστες" τους....?? [στο δικό τους χρόνο, όπως ακριβώς κάνουν οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με το hobby αυτό... μην μου πείτε πάλι έλα για καφέ... με καφέ συνδεόμαστε και κάνουμε οτι κάνουμε?!]

Εφόσον αποδεδειγμένα είναι συνδεδεμένοι, είναι και μέλη του awmn....

Πώς και ποιός είναι αυτός που θα απορρίψει ένα μέλος, βάση προσωπικού γούστου?! Γιατί όσο μπορεί να μη γουστάρω εγώ μια συζήτηση περί ας πούμε καταναλωτισμού... άλλο τόσο μπορεί να μη γουστάρει ο γείτονας awmnίτης για τον α-β λόγο να διαβάζει συζήτηση περι RF....

ποιός είναι ο αρμόδιος να κρίνει ποιος είναι "καλύτερο μέλος" και πιανού τα λεγόμενα είναι on ή off topic?! Στην τελική ρε παιδιά γιατί δεν το ορίζετε επιτέλους ως: "το τεχνικό forum του συλλόγου του awmn" να μην έχουμε παρεξηγήσεις?!

Σε αντίθετη περρίπτωση βρίσκω οτι πολύ καλά κάνει ο καθένας (κι εγώ μαζί) και κράζει, κάθε φορά που υπάρχει ασυμφωνία απόψεων με κάποιον που θεωρεί οτι είναι αρμόδιος....

Όσο κυκλοφορεί η άποψη οτι είναι "το φορουμ" (και εννοείται του awmn, έτσι γενικά, χωρίς προυποθέσεις) τόσο θα παραπονιούνται "αδικημένα μέλη αυτού"....


αυτά λοιπόν κι απο μένα....
τα ξανάπα κι εγώ άλλη μια φορά, μπορεί να πάει όλη η συζήτηση για delete τώρα, παραδοσιακά πράματα.... (ναι αυτό είναι ειρωνία, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πιστεύω οτι θα αλλάξει και τίποτα...)  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Εχετε δίκιο και εσύ Θοδωρή εχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που λές και ο Golden Dragon. Δεν βγάζεις ακρη με τα γραφόμενα πιο πολύ γινετε τζερτζελές, και χαλάνε οι καρδιές ορισμένων... Το πιο ομορφο και πολιτισμένο είναι να βρεθείς σε ενα Meeting και αν εχεις πια τοσες διαφορές και εχεις θιχτεί με κάποιον αν δεν τα βρεις μαζί του τον πλακώνεις και στις .... μάπες ...  ::  Εγω για παράδειγμα θα πλακώσω τον Σπιρόσκο αμα τον πετύχω γιατί μου εκοψε την σύνδεση που είχα με το cisco voip, τον Β52 Που με πηρε τηλέφωνο προχτές και δεν με αφηνε να κατεβασω ενα μεγάλο αρχείο απο τον ftp του, και τον Acoul που με κοροιδεύει 1 χρόνο οτι θα μου βγάλει λίνκ. Θελω να δείρω επίσης τον Dti, Που δεν ειχε κάρτα να μου δώσει οταν την χρειάστηκα, τον sokratisG Που δεν εφτιαξε τον trixbox και παιδευόμουν με τις ώρες, και φυσικά οσους με νικούσαν στο counter strike ..  ::   ::   ::  Θέλω να χαστουκίσω τον Vix που βρίζει μέσα στα ενωμένα dc hub και οταν τον μπανάρουμε ξαναμπαίνει και συνεχίζει. Ολο και κάποιος μου ξεφευγει που θελω να δείρω και να κράξω αλλά που θα πάει θα τους πετύχω καποια στιγμή..... *Ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τωρα ....*

----------


## CyberSoul

nice...εναν ψυχιατρο να φερουμε στο meeting!θα μας χρειαστει  ::

----------


## commando

Να πω αυτο που λεγανε στις ΕΔ?Αμα σπαζεσαι να κοπεις!Εθελοντικα ειστε ολοι εδω δεν χρειαζονται αψιμαχιες οποιος δεν αντεχει ας κοπει απο μελος απο συλλογο απο τα λινκ του ας κοψει και τις φλεβες του κλπ.
Αν ειναι βρειτε και ενα animated καμπανακι να το ποσταρετε οταν την κανετε οπως οι SEALS

----------


## zod

> Να πω αυτο που λεγανε στις ΕΔ?Αμα σπαζεσαι να κοπεις!Εθελοντικα ειστε ολοι εδω δεν χρειαζονται αψιμαχιες οποιος δεν αντεχει ας κοπει απο μελος απο συλλογο απο τα λινκ του ας κοψει και τις φλεβες του κλπ.
> Αν ειναι βρειτε και ενα animated καμπανακι να το ποσταρετε οταν την κανετε οπως οι SEALS


Πέστα ρε Commando χρυσόστομε! Άσε που ειναι πολύ πιθανό να εμεταλλευτεί ο εχθρός (που ακούει στο όνομα Broadband DSL) την κατάσταση αυτή και να κατακτήσει με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες τη μικρή χώρα του AWMN.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Να πω αυτο που λεγανε στις ΕΔ?Αμα σπαζεσαι να κοπεις!Εθελοντικα ειστε ολοι εδω δεν χρειαζονται αψιμαχιες οποιος δεν αντεχει ας κοπει απο μελος απο συλλογο απο τα λινκ του ας κοψει και τις φλεβες του κλπ.
> Αν ειναι βρειτε και ενα animated καμπανακι να το ποσταρετε οταν την κανετε οπως οι SEALS
> 
> 
> Πέστα ρε Commando χρυσόστομε! Άσε που ειναι πολύ πιθανό να εμεταλλευτεί ο εχθρός (που ακούει στο όνομα Broadband DSL) την κατάσταση αυτή και να κατακτήσει με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες τη μικρή χώρα του AWMN.


broadband my ass 3 μήνες και ακόμα έρχεται το cabletv 
το broadband δεν πρόκειται να αντικαταστήσει το ασύρματο ever το πολύ πολύ να πάμε σε ν χ φ ότι σκατά πρότυπο έχει βγει τότε και να έχουμε ποιο δυνατούς proxy 
αλήθεια έχουμε κάνα γνωστό στη vivodi πριν αρχίσω να τους κατεβάζω ευαγγέλια άκου 30 εργάσιμες καλύτερα να λέγανε 30τερμινα

----------


## CyberSoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Να πω αυτο που λεγανε στις ΕΔ?Αμα σπαζεσαι να κοπεις!Εθελοντικα ειστε ολοι εδω δεν χρειαζονται αψιμαχιες οποιος δεν αντεχει ας κοπει απο μελος απο συλλογο απο τα λινκ του ας κοψει και τις φλεβες του κλπ.
> Αν ειναι βρειτε και ενα animated καμπανακι να το ποσταρετε οταν την κανετε οπως οι SEALS
> 
> 
> Πέστα ρε Commando χρυσόστομε! Άσε που ειναι πολύ πιθανό να εμεταλλευτεί ο εχθρός (που ακούει στο όνομα Broadband DSL) την κατάσταση αυτή και να κατακτήσει με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες τη μικρή χώρα του AWMN.


nice...  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

μπράβο ρε παιδιά... ευτυχώς που αναπροσδιορίζετε τις "συλλογικές αξίες" του awmn....


εγώ λέω να μπεί πρωτη σελίδα:

Το Forum των αυτών που τους αρέσει... κι όποιου δεν του αρέσει να πάει στον αγύριστο....


Τουλάχιστον αυτό είναι σαφές.... μόνο που δεν φαίνεται φάτσα κάρτα ξεκάθαρα και προκαλούνται ανωμαλίες των οποίων η απάντηση είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ "έλα για καφέ"....

εγώ τείνω να καταλήξω οτι awmn = περισσότερος καφές παρά wifi κλπ...

τα θερμότερά μου συγχαρητήρια....

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

> μπράβο ρε παιδιά... ευτυχώς που αναπροσδιορίζετε τις "συλλογικές αξίες" του awmn....
> 
> 
> εγώ λέω να μπεί πρωτη σελίδα:
> 
> Το Forum των αυτών που τους αρέσει... κι όποιου δεν του αρέσει να πάει στον αγύριστο....
> 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον αυτό είναι σαφές.... μόνο που δεν φαίνεται φάτσα κάρτα ξεκάθαρα και προκαλούνται ανωμαλίες των οποίων η απάντηση είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ "έλα για καφέ"....
> ...


όπερ και σημαίνει οτι κάνεις τρελό κέφι τον καφέ 

πεταλούδες που λέει και ο acoul  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> *δεν θα ξανά δεκτό από κανένα να μου την πει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο εδώ μέσα για το ότι δεν τηρώ κανόνες του forum*





> το φαινόμενο τις κουμπαριάς είναι έντονο εδώ μέσα.και υπάρχουν διαφορετική κανόνες ανάλογα με τον κουμπάρο....





> και υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που δεν γραφουν posts αλλα μόλις δουν κάποιον να κάνει λάθος τρέχουν πρώτη να του την πουν...


επίσης υπάρχουν οι τύποι που βάζουν proxy όπου λάχει,
που έχουν τους νέους γ...ραμμένους
που τους νοιάζει μόνο να γίνουν mod για να την πουν σε κάποιον
οι τύποι που το παίζουν θεοί και καλα ότι δεν τους ακουμπάει κανείς

----------


## MAuVE

> Εξ ού και το εικονίδιο που χρησιμοποιώ, όμορφο, αλλά του Κ____.


Είχες το πιό ωραίο εικονίδιο και το άλλαξες για να βάλεις αυτό. 

Είναι η προσωποποίηση της παρακμής.

Δεν αμφιβάλω ότι αν τα βάλεις και τα δύο σε ψηφοφορία, η πλειοψηφία θα διαλέξει τον κώλο.

Υπάρχουν όμως και κάποιοι λίγοι εδώ μέσα που θα προτιμήσουν το κοριτσάκι, χωρίς να είναι παιδεραστές. 

Είναι γιατί η άγνοια της ηλικίας το κάνει ν' αποπνέει έναν αέρα αισιοδοξίας. 

Δεν ξέρει τι είναι τα λαμόγια, ο ξύλινος λόγος, τα προκατασκευασμένα ψεύδη, εν γένει το παρακμιακό σκηνικό που παντου -και εδώ μέσα- βιώνουμε.

Τα ξέρουμε όλα αυτά, μπορείς όμως σε παρακαλώ να μην μας τα θυμίζεις.

----------


## dalex

> Είναι η προσωποποίηση της παρακμής.


Άμα τα αισθήματα και η άποψη κάποιου βαφτίζεται ισοπεδωτικά "ειρωνεία", και προτιμάται ο "ξύλινος λόγος" και η τυφλή αναφορά στα "κιτάπια", τι περιμένεις;

Όταν ο λόγος φτάνει στην "ειρωνία", σημαίνει κουφό ακροατήριο. Σαν βραδυάτικη εκπομπή στο ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ TV.

Δείχνανε το δάκτυλο, κι ο χαζός κοίταγε το φεγγάρι δηλαδή.

Ε ΝΑΙ, είμαι ο χαζός!

----------


## MAuVE

> Άμα τα αισθήματα και η άποψη κάποιου ...


_Αμέσως καταλάβαμε τι πήγαινε να πει
και του είπαμε να φύγει μουδιασμένα
Αφού δεν είχε νέα ευχάριστα να πει
Καλύτερα να μη μας πει κανένα…._

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Αχ βρε *lan client*, PPZ
> 
> 
> σκεφτηκες ποτε οτι οσο περισοτεροι συνδεονται με καλωδιο, τοσα πιο καθαρη μενει η μπαντα για τους υπολοιπους? η απλα ηθελες να του την πεις? λογω ζηλιας ισως? ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ που παιζει με εθερνετ, δεν ενοχλει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ
> μακαρι να ερθει η στιγμη που το W στο ακρονυμιο AWMN θα εχει ιστορικη σημασια, οσοι καταλαβαν καταλαβαν


 
Μακαρι να επαιζα με LAN, αλλα εγω διστυχος παιζω με οπτικη ινα  ::  
Μερικοι εδω μετρανε το μεγεθος (τους) με οσα πιατα εχουνε στην ταρατσα, και αυτο ειναι θλιβερο, επιδη η ποιοτητα μετραει, και οχι η ποσοτητα.Τωρα τελευταια καθε ανθροπος που μπαινει στο δικτυο, αμεσως θελει να στησει BB.Τους φαινεται μαλλον οτι ειναι δροπη πια να εισαι client.Παντως εγω απο bandwidth δεν εχω προβλημα.Και εγω νομιζω οτι προκεται για ζηλια...  ::  


@Socrates , Δεν ξερω τι ο Spirit_Hellas ηθελε να πει.Μπορεις να μεταφρασεις? Εγω παντως καταλαβα οτι εχει να κανει ΚΑΙ με της αγγελιες, μεταξυ τον αλλον.Για ο'τι ειπε εχει δικαιο.O καθενας εδω κοιταει το προσοπικο του συμφερων.

@mods , ναι, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ να κλειδωνετε και διαγραφετε ΟΛΑ τα ποστ που δεν συμφωνουν με τους ορους του φορουμ.Το πραγμα που προφανος κανετε επιλεκτικα.Να σας θυμησω ομως οτι ΚΑΙ η αγγελιες ειναι μερος του φορουμ, και εχετε ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ να κανετε και αυτη δυσαρεστη δουλεια, και να κλειδωνετε, κλπ.Αν δεν μπορειτε να τα κανετε, και δεν αντεχει το στομαχι σας, τοτε αφηστε καποιον αλλον να κανει την δουλεια εδω.Δεν ξερω αν καταλαβατε .Η *δουλεια* σας ειναι, οχι προνομιο να εισαστε moderators...

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dalex
> 
> Άμα τα αισθήματα και η άποψη κάποιου ...
> 
> 
> _Αμέσως καταλάβαμε τι πήγαινε να πει
> και του είπαμε να φύγει μουδιασμένα
> Αφού δεν είχε νέα ευχάριστα να πει
> Καλύτερα να μη μας πει κανένα…._


 Η ποιητηκη πλευρα του MAuVE  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Είμαι αρκετό καιρό στο forum και αυτό έχει και τα υπέρ του και τα κατά!

*Τα υπέρ είναι...*
- ότι πλέον διαβάζω πίσω από τις λέξεις το νόημα
- έχω αναπτύξει προσωπικά φίλτρα σε διάφορες απόψεις (πχ το ψευτοδίλημμα αν χρειαζόμαστε σύλλογο ή όχι)
- ακολουθώ την ρότα μου χωρίς να με επηρεάζουν "τρικλοποδιές" από άτομα που κρύβονται πίσω από το πληκτρολόγιο.
- έχω μάθει αρκετά από το forum

*Τα κατά είναι...*
- Προσπαθώ αλλά δεν καταφέρνω πάντα να δω το forum από την μεριά ενός νέου χρήστη
- έχω αναπτύξει προσωπικά φίλτρα σε άτομα
- δεν διαβάζω forum όπως παλιά (αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως από τις προσδοκίες μου να μάθω κάτι καινούργιο από το forum)

Από την άλλη αποφεύγω να ισοπεδώνω τους πάντες και τα πάντα. Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι υπάρχουν υπεραξιόλογα άτομα στην κοινότητα μας και στον Σύλλογο και ας μην γράφουν συχνά εδώ. Το να επισημαίνουμε μόνο τα στραβά (κάτι που τείνει να γίνει κανόνας) αδικεί μια μεγάλη πλειοψηφία η οποία προφέρει ή θέλει να προσφέρει και αποτρέπεται από το κλίμα που δημιουργείται. Εγώ πλέον δίνω μεγαλύτερη σημασία στις διαπροσωπικές επαφές που γίνονται στο awmn εκτός forum (που ευτυχώς έχουμε αρκετές), είτε είναι ένας καφές, είτε είναι ένα στήσιμο στην ταράτσα, είτε ένα workshop. Αυτό είναι και το μεγαλύτερο μου κέρδος αν θέλετε από αυτήν την ενασχόληση, έχω κάνει καλούς φίλους, και είναι αυτό που μου δίνει δύναμη να συνεχίζω να υποστηρίζω την ιδέα.

@ppz φυσικά με ενδιαφέρει η άποψη του Spirit_Hellas, του έστειλα pm και τον ρώτησα για να καταλάβω και εγώ τι εννοεί και από που βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του. Από την άλλη δηλώνω ότι οι mods χρήζουν της εμπιστοσύνης μου. Ναι θα ήταν καλό να υπάρχει ισομερής αντιμετώπιση αλλά όποιος έχει κάνει mod γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι και την καλύτερη των διαθέσεων να έχεις δεν είναι εφικτό να ελέγχεις τα πάντα σε ένα forum όπως το δικό μας και όλο και κάτι θα ξεφύγει. Τουλάχιστον κάνουν φιλότιμες προσπάθειες και αυτό πρέπει να τους αναγνωριστεί.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Είμαι αρκετό καιρό στο forum και αυτό έχει και τα υπέρ του και τα κατά!
> 
> *Τα υπέρ είναι...*
> - ότι πλέον διαβάζω πίσω από τις λέξεις το νόημα
> - έχω αναπτύξει προσωπικά φίλτρα σε διάφορες απόψεις (πχ το ψευτοδίλημμα αν χρειαζόμαστε σύλλογο ή όχι)
> - ακολουθώ την ρότα μου χωρίς να με επηρεάζουν "τρικλοποδιές" από άτομα που κρύβονται πίσω από το πληκτρολόγιο.
> 
> 
> *Τα κατά είναι...*
> ...



Δηλαδή... ο σπιριτ προφανώς αφού θέλησε να το συζητήσει δημόσια, είναι άτομο που κρύβεται πίσω απο το πληκτρολόγιο, καθώς και κακοήθης "τρικλοποδάκιας".... η λύση κατα την άποψη σου ΔΕΝ πρεπει να δωθεί στη δημόσια συζήτηση όπως θέλησε ο δημιουργός της.... 
και πρέπει να λυθεί το θέμα με pm (που δεν έστειλε ο spirit)
και σε καφέ (που και πάλι δεν έστειλε)

γιατί απορρίπτεται ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ως μέσο το forum, το θεωρείτε ξεγραμμένο (προσωπικά φίλτρα κλπ... καμμένη κατάσταση)... και καταλήγουμε στον καφέ?!

Άλλος ο καφές, κι άλλο το όποιο θέμα τέθηκε εδω μέσα... (που δεν θα ζήσει και για πολύ όπως όλοι πολύ καλά γνωρίζουμε...)....

καλά, δεν θα σας άρεσε ένα φορουμ με 500 wireless μέλη ημερησίως, ωσαν ένα tracker που όλοι κατέκριναν στην αρχή?!


Στα πλαίσια του "προσωπικού φίλτρου"... κι εγώ έχω αρχίσει να βλέπω τα ίδια άτομα, να λένε τα ίδια πράματα... και μάλιστα τώρα να δηλώνουν περήφανα οτι, δε πα να λες εσύ άλλη άποψη... έγω σε συνδέω κανονικά.... το κάνω συστηματικά και είμαι και περήφανος που το πέτυχα!!

(έτσι το καταλαβαίνω εγώ το "υπερ-προσωπικό φίλτρο"... εγώ θα το βαζα στα ΠΟΛΥ κατά, το να έχω γίνει εν γνώση μου προκατειλημμένος... ωραίος και ο διαχωρισμός ατόμου-άποψης... δηλαδή την ίδια άποψη απο άλλο άτομο και πάλι δεν τη δέχεσαι αλλά την προκατάληψη-απόψεων τη θεωρείς ΥΠΕΡ(!)(!) τζάμι... δηλαδή 500 άτομα να φωνάζουν την ίδια άποψη... εσύ περήφανα θα την γειώνεις.... (!)(!)(!)(!)).....


η δική μου απορία δεν είναι γιατί έχει εξαφανιστεί ο κόσμος απο εδώ... (το γιατί φωνάζει εξ'άλλου... είναι πόσο καιρό θα αντέξεις...) είναι γιατί δεν έχει μαζευτεί ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ αλλου...?!...


Τελικά το πιο αντιπροσωπευτικό πράγμα σε awmn-νούμερα λέγεται λίτσερτς-ει ντάμπλιγιου εμ εν...

and that's a FACT... (οχι προσωπική άποψη... νούμερο...)

τεσπα... δεν γράφω άλλα για τα σκουπίδια (ακα delete-offtopic)... αρκούν αυτά για την ώρα...
(τι θα γίνει ακόμα να διαγραφεί το thread?)

----------


## socrates

Ξαναδιάβασε το μήνυμά μου και προσπάθησε να το κατανοήσεις... το παρερμηνεύεις.

----------


## ngia

> γιατί απορρίπτεται ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ως μέσο το forum, το θεωρείτε ξεγραμμένο (προσωπικά φίλτρα κλπ... καμμένη κατάσταση)... και καταλήγουμε στον καφέ?!


Αυτοί που δεν το απορρίπτουν ως μέσο το χρησιμοποιούν ... κι ας γκρινιάζουν
Αυτοί που δεν συμφωνούν μπορούν να δώσουν και την παρακάτω εξήγηση:

_"Χάβρα" σημαίνει τον ιερό τόπο λατρείας των πιστών της εβραϊκής θρησκείας, όπου συγκεντρώνονται για ομαδική προσευχή, όπως συμβαίνει και στην εκκλησία. Επίσης κατά Μπαμπινιώτη μεταφορικά ισχύει και "2) θορυβώδης συγκέντρωση, πλήθος μαζεμένων ανθρώπων που φωνασκούν π.χ.: η συνέλευση ήταν χάβρα Ιουδαίων"_

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> γιατί απορρίπτεται ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ως μέσο το forum, το θεωρείτε ξεγραμμένο (προσωπικά φίλτρα κλπ... καμμένη κατάσταση)... και καταλήγουμε στον καφέ?!
> 
> 
> Αυτοί που δεν το απορρίπτουν ως μέσο το χρησιμοποιούν ... κι ας γκρινιάζουν
> Αυτοί που δεν συμφωνούν μπορούν να δώσουν και την παρακάτω εξήγηση:
> 
> _"Χάβρα" σημαίνει τον ιερό τόπο λατρείας των πιστών της εβραϊκής θρησκείας, όπου συγκεντρώνονται για ομαδική προσευχή, όπως συμβαίνει και στην εκκλησία. Επίσης κατά Μπαμπινιώτη μεταφορικά ισχύει και "2) θορυβώδης συγκέντρωση, πλήθος μαζεμένων ανθρώπων που φωνασκούν π.χ.: η συνέλευση ήταν χάβρα Ιουδαίων"_


πολύ σε πάω ρε συ...  ::  τα μηνύματά σου είναι 1 προς 1 με άποψη...  :: 


σχετικά με το παραπάνω... θα συμφωνήσω μερικώς... 

η τελική ένδειξη του δυσαρεστημένου, είναι η απομάκρυνση... εφόσον το χρησιμοποιεί, προφανώς εμπράκτως λέει οτι "του κάνει"... 

υπάρχει όμως η άλλη περρίπτωση... του να ΜΗΝ του κάνει, και να κάνει φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να δεί μήπως είναι πολλοί αυτοί που "δεν τους κάνει".... ίσως περισσότεροι απο αυτούς που "τους κάνει" ... οπότε και βρίσκω οτι θα πρέπει να γίνουν κινήσεις να καλυφθεί η "πλειοψηφία των μελών του awmn"....

Πριν 3-4 μήνες δηλαδή... απορούσα πώς δεν παίρνει θέση κανείς πάνω σε θέματα που αφορούν γενικότερα το awmn και το παρών συλλογο-φορουμ...

συν το χρόνο παρατηρώ, οτι οι "θέσεις" και να ληφθούν, πάνε στα σκουπίδια, και πάλι στα ίδια και στον "καφέ" ερχόμαστε....

Υποθέτω οτι σε 3-4 μήνες ακόμα, θα υπάρχει 1 ποστ το μήνα απο μένα για οτιδήποτε ΑΣΧΕΤΟ με τέτοια θέματα....

αν αυτό είναι ο στόχος του παρόντος φόρουμ, τότε είμαι όντως "στον κόσμο μου" και σιγά σιγά θα την κάνω κι εγώ με ελαφρά.... 

πάντως το γεγονός οτι ακόμα γράφω τίποτα που και πού, δεν σημαίνει οτι με καλύπτει το παρών φορουμ... σημαίνει οτι ακόμα διατηρώ αισιόδοξες ελπίδες....  ::

----------


## commando

> Αντε μια απο τα ιδια.....
> 
> Θα γεμισετε και παλη 5 σελιδες, η παραπανω?
> 
> Εγω ποπκορν εχω ετοιμο....


Keep walking  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

Συγγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω, αλλά ο τίτλος μου θυμίζει αυτό:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JCWlSivxBQ

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΝ  ::

----------


## ngia

και 'γω σε πάω γιατί δε χάνεις το κουράγιο σου  ::  




> απο το πλήθος των σημερινών μελών, (έστω και χοντρικά) σε αντιπαράθεση με το πλήθος τον "ικανοποιημένων" μελών απο το παρών forum, βγαίνει (κατ'εμένα) το ασφαλές συμπέρασμα, οτι πλέον το φόρουμ δεν ικανοποιεί το σκοπό για τον οποίο δημιουργήθηκε....


από το 2003 που το παρακολουθώ το ίδιο συμπέρασμα θα μπορούσε να εξάγει κανείς




> και ο σκοπός αυτός κατα την άποψή μου είναι να είναι το "forum των μελών του awmn"... ΟΤΙ κι αν τα μέλη αυτά επιθυμούν αυτό να σημαίνει....
> Βρίσκω ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΤΟΠΟ το να μιλάμε για 500-1000άτομα μέλη του awmn και να σκαλώνουμε στους "κανόνες" που βάλαν κάποτε τα 30-40 άτομα...
> πολύ καλά κάνανε και τα βάλανε ΤΟΤΕ...


να είναι των μελών, ότι κι αν τα μέλη επιθυμούν .. σωστό .. όμως αυτό συμβαίνει ήδη και τώρα αλλά και πριν .. καφενείο δηλ. , άρα θα 'πρεπε να πεις το ανάποδο




> Τουλάχιστον αυτό είναι σαφές.... μόνο που δεν φαίνεται φάτσα κάρτα ξεκάθαρα και προκαλούνται ανωμαλίες των οποίων η απάντηση είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ "έλα για καφέ"....


γιατί τι έχει ο καφές .. παραμένει ο μόνος τρόπος να βλέπεις τον άλλον όταν εκφράζεται .. 




> Η δουλεια σας ειναι, οχι προνομιο να εισαστε moderators...


η δουλειά είναι δουλεία και τους δούλους δεν τους εκλέγεις




> υπάρχει όμως η άλλη περρίπτωση... του να ΜΗΝ του κάνει, και να κάνει φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να δεί μήπως είναι πολλοί αυτοί που "δεν τους κάνει".... ίσως περισσότεροι απο αυτούς που "τους κάνει" ... οπότε και βρίσκω οτι θα πρέπει να γίνουν κινήσεις να καλυφθεί η "πλειοψηφία των μελών του awmn"....


σαν μεταβατικό φαινόμενο μόνο μπορεί να ισχύει το παραπάνω..μετά θα'πρεπε να αλλάζει το σημείο ισορροπίας.




> συν το χρόνο παρατηρώ, οτι οι "θέσεις" και να ληφθούν, πάνε στα σκουπίδια, και πάλι στα ίδια και στον "καφέ" ερχόμαστε...


θέσεις, αποθέσεις, τάσεις, προτάσεις ...
τελικά οι ιδέες ανήκουν σε αυτούς που τις υλοποιούν

----------


## ngia

> Συγγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω, αλλά ο τίτλος μου θυμίζει αυτό:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JCWlSivxBQ
> 
> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΝ


εμένα πάλι μου θυμίζει..
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9F%CE% ... E%BF%CE%B9
να μοιράσουμε ρολάκια?

----------


## noisyjohn

> ....και αφού έχουμε την έδρα ας κάνουμε μια φορά το μήνα ένα bazar και να πουλά ο καθένας ότι γουστάρει και από κοντά κιόλας


+++ θα γλυτώσουμε και το κινητό: φοράω μπλέ και είμαι με λαχανί παπάκι γωνία αριστέρα πισω από τη χοντρή με τα μωβ ...  ::  

edit: όσο για τα ψαράκια, μια και έγινα μόλις κολιός, είδα στα δικά μου post, οτι τα άνευ τεχνικού περιεχομένου είναι 50%, άντε και έκπτωση 3% για όσα αξίζουν από χιούμορ... αυτά σαν αυτοκριτική...
τις στατιστικές σας please .....

*Νεο edit* (δεν χαραμίζω άλλο ψαράκι)
Δηλαδή τι θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής:
ως μέλος δύο φορές προσγειωμένος εις το γνωστό αεροδρόμιο ΟΤ, και μία φορά κλειδωμένος στα υπόστεγά του, διαπιστώνω την απόλυτη πλέον ξεφτίλα. Δηλαδή το forum δεν προσφέρεται ούτε καν για κλωτσοπατινάδα επί συγκεκριμένου θέματος. Με αυτή την έννοια, τα οσα oi mods κάνουν σε επίπεδο "λογοκρισίας" (... συγνώμη που τους αποπήρα ) δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στα ΟΤ που ξεφυτρώνουν (και μάλιστα σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ) με κάθε αφορμή διαμάχης. Αν μη τι άλλο αφήστε τους όποιους μονομάχους μόνους στην αρένα τους. Δεν χρειάζεται κανένας απολύτως Καίσαρας με το δάκτυλο πάνω ή κάτω. Υπενθίζω: Οταν οι Γαλάτες τσακώνονταν για τα "ψάρια" ήταν μόνο για αυτά. Τα υπόλοιπα ήταν ταξίδι και περιπέτεια. Ελεος!!!, και κριμα γιατί είναι μακράν το δυναμικότερο forum.

*Νέο edit:*



> ... Τεσπα παιδια, εγω κουραστικα.Σταματαω να ποσταρω εδω, αφου δεν βγαζουμε ακρη.Οπος ειπωθηκε, ο καθενας με το πονο του....
> Ο Commando ειχε διακιο, KEEP WALKING....


Να προσπαθήσω να βγάλω εγώ μία άκρη:

1. Το forum είναι πολυ αστείο για να το πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά
2. Το Forum είναι πολύ σοβαρό για να το πάρει κανείς στ' αστεία
3. Το Forum είναι πολύ αστείο για να το πάρει κανείς στ΄ αστεία
4. Το Forum είναι πολύ σοβαρό για να το πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά

Διαλέγουμε και παίρνουμε (τα ανάλογα)

*Νέο edit 8/5*
Tελικά κουράστηκα και εγώ ... καλύτερα 10 ταράτσες την ημέρα με ενδιάμεσα push-up

----------


## senius

> τις στατιστικές σας please .....





> Μακαρι να επαιζα με LAN, αλλα εγω διστυχος παιζω με οπτικη ινα  
> Μερικοι εδω μετρανε το μεγεθος (τους) με οσα πιατα εχουνε στην ταρατσα, και αυτο ειναι θλιβερο, επιδη η ποιοτητα μετραει, και οχι η ποσοτητα.Τωρα τελευταια καθε ανθροπος που μπαινει στο δικτυο, αμεσως θελει να στησει BB.Τους φαινεται μαλλον οτι ειναι δροπη πια να εισαι client.Παντως εγω απο bandwidth δεν εχω προβλημα.Και εγω νομιζω οτι προκεται για ζηλια...  ...






> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> Αντε μια απο τα ιδια.....
> 
> Θα γεμισετε και παλη 5 σελιδες, η παραπανω?
> 
> Εγω ποπκορν εχω ετοιμο.... 
> 
> 
> Keep walking





> μπράβο ρε παιδιά... ευτυχώς που αναπροσδιορίζετε τις "συλλογικές αξίες" του awmn....


Λίγο χιουμορ δεν βλάφτει,... πιο χαλαρά...... !!!
Απ΄ τι κατάλαβα, παλι προσωπικά δεδωμένα ειπώθηκαν, οπότε ..... φτού κι απο την αρχή.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ngia... το quote περι δουλειάς-δουλείας... δεν είναι απο δικό μου ποστ όπως μοιάζει!  ::  ....

κατα τα άλλα... δεν έχω να πώ κάτι... τα ίδια θα σου ξανάλεγα...  ::

----------


## PPZ

@Socrates, Εγω ειμαι μελος του φορουμ που εχει πανω απο 130.000 ΕΝΕΡΓΑ μελη, και οι mods τους τα καταφερνουν.Εμεις εδω εχουμε 5 φορες παραπανω mods απο οτι εχει εκει ανα υπο-φορουμ, και παλη δεν παμε καλα.
Αν δεν με πιστευεις, check out http://www.elitesecurity.org.Δεν χρειαζεται να καταλαβεις τιποτα, αλλα κοιτα τα στατιστικα τους....


Τεσπα παιδια, εγω κουραστικα.Σταματαω να ποσταρω εδω, αφου δεν βγαζουμε ακρη.Οπος ειπωθηκε, ο καθενας με το πονο του....

Ο Commando ειχε διακιο, KEEP WALKING....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

> @Socrates, Εγω ειμαι μελος του φορουμ που εχει πανω απο 130.000 ΕΝΕΡΓΑ μελη, και οι mods τους τα καταφερνουν.Εμεις εδω εχουμε 5 φορες παραπανω mods απο οτι εχει εκει ανα υπο-φορουμ, και παλη δεν παμε καλα.
> Αν δεν με πιστευεις, check out http://www.elitesecurity.org.Δεν χρειαζεται να καταλαβεις τιποτα, αλλα κοιτα τα στατιστικα τους....


Υπάρχει μία μικρή διαφορά. Το forum που αναφέρεις είναι σχετικά απρόσωπο και δεν έχει προεκτάσεις πέραν αυτού.

Το δίκτυο το δικό μας, εκ φύσεως βασίζεται στις προσωπικές σχέσεις. 
Αν προσέξεις θα δείς ότι οι πιό πολλές κόντρες, πειράγματα και αντίστοιχα post, γίνοται μεταξύ φίλων η άσπονδων φίλων που η σχέση τους έχει βάθος χρόνου. 
Τα περισσότερα απο τα περίεργα ποστ είναι φυσικές συνέχειες συμβάντων της παρέας.

Το forum είναι *και* το καφενείο μας. Μας φέρνει κοντά και δένει τις παρέες μας - κλίκες  ::

----------


## PPZ

> Το forum είναι και το καφενείο μας. Μας φέρνει κοντά και δένει τις παρέες μας - κλίκες


 Ναι, το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ, αλλα ΠΟΛΛΕΣ....  ::  Και καθε παρεα θελει να ελεγχει.....Γι'αυτο και οι τσακομοι....

----------


## enaon

Και το ότι χρειάζεται να αναπνέεις κάθε τόσο πρόβλημα είναι, αλλά μαθαίνεις να ζεις μαζί του για να ζεις  :: 

Άρα έχουμε δεδομένα ότι υπάρχουν παρέες, είναι πολλές, και θα τσακώνονται. Όσο καλύτερη η παρέα, τόσο καλύτερα θα περνάει κλπ. Όσο πιο καλά θα περνάει, τόσο πιο πολύ θα ενοχλεί τις άλλες παρέες, οι οποίες θα επιθυμούν να γίνουν παρέα στην θέση της παρέας ώστε να ενοχλούν εκείνες, διότι είναι γνωστό ότι η ελευθερία του άλλου αρχίζει εκεί που βαριέσαι να πας. 

Οπότε όσο υπάρχουν παρέες που τσακώνονται καλά είναι, τι σημασία έχει τι θα γίνει αν έχεις πολλές καλές παρέες; 
Οι μονομάχοι είναι το πρόβλημα  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

> Και το ότι χρειάζεται να αναπνέεις κάθε τόσο πρόβλημα είναι, αλλά μαθαίνεις να ζεις μαζί του για να ζεις 
> 
> Άρα έχουμε δεδομένα ότι υπάρχουν παρέες, είναι πολλές, και θα τσακώνονται. Όσο καλύτερη η παρέα, τόσο καλύτερα θα περνάει κλπ. Όσο πιο καλά θα περνάει, τόσο πιο πολύ θα ενοχλεί τις άλλες παρέες, οι οποίες θα επιθυμούν να γίνουν παρέα στην θέση της παρέας ώστε να ενοχλούν εκείνες, διότι είναι γνωστό ότι η ελευθερία του άλλου αρχίζει εκεί που βαριέσαι να πας. 
> 
> Οπότε όσο υπάρχουν παρέες που τσακώνονται καλά είναι, τι σημασία έχει τι θα γίνει αν έχεις πολλές καλές παρέες; 
> Οι μονομάχοι είναι το πρόβλημα


¨Εγραψες πάλι....  ::  . Μεστό και αληθινό το παραπάνω πόστ σου κατά την αποψή μου (και ωραίο το παιχνίδι με την λέξη παρέα και με τις συνεπαγωγές του στύλ όσο-τόσο).

Τέλος, μονομάχοι υπάρχουν πολλοί, δίκτυο/χόμπυ κοινό όμως ένα.
Καλά να είμαστε, και να έχουμε όρεξη και διάθσεη όλοι να μεγαλώσει ακόμα περισσότερο...

_Και λίγο ΟΤ: Το 'enaon' προέρχεται από το αέναος; Γιατί με τον τρόπο που το έγραψές μπήκα σε ένα αέναο βρόγχο....και δεν μπορώ να βγώ...!_

----------


## sokratisg

Τελικά η συζήτηση που θα καταλλήξει ή τέλος πάντων που οδεύει;

Μπορεί να μας ενημερώσει ο συγγραφέας της έτσι ώστε να ξέρουμε και εμείς οι mods να κρατήσουμε το πνεύμα της και να μην ξεφεύγουν όποιοι τείνουν;

Ο τίτλος πάντως μόνο αντιπροσωπευτικός δεν είναι. Το ανέφερα και σε προηγούμενο post αλλά τελικά κάποια πράγματα δυστυχώς περνάνε στο βρόντο (  ::  ).

----------


## ulysses

> Τελικά η συζήτηση που θα καταλλήξει ή τέλος πάντων που οδεύει;


sto recycle bin

----------


## sokratisg

> sto recycle bin


Ελπίζω αυτό να μην αντιπροσωπεύει την πλειοψηφία γιατί τότε τζάμπα καθόμαστε και γράφουμε, πολύ κρίμα για topic με 6 σελίδες ενδιαφέρον.

Το προηγούμενο ερώτημά μου δεν ήταν ειρωνικό σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Βγαλτε κανα λινκ κι αφηστε τα vpn!
Σε λιγο θα ανεβω Ταρατσα για το χομπυ μου....
Απλα μερικοι δεν καταλαβαινουν τι ειναι το AWMN....χομπυ ή ευκαιρια για να κερδιζεις χρηματα!  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Είμαι αρκετό καιρό στο forum και αυτό έχει και τα υπέρ του και τα κατά!
> 
> *Τα υπέρ είναι...*
> - ότι πλέον διαβάζω πίσω από τις λέξεις το νόημα
> - έχω αναπτύξει προσωπικά φίλτρα σε διάφορες απόψεις (πχ το ψευτοδίλημμα αν χρειαζόμαστε σύλλογο ή όχι)
> - ακολουθώ την ρότα μου χωρίς να με επηρεάζουν "τρικλοποδιές" από άτομα που κρύβονται πίσω από το πληκτρολόγιο.
> 
> ...





> Ξαναδιάβασε το μήνυμά μου και προσπάθησε να το κατανοήσεις... το παρερμηνεύεις.


Σωκράτη, την ίδια λίγο-πολύ τακτική δεν ακολουθείτε και εντός Συλλόγου; 
Εσύ δεν έλεγες οτι όποιος θέλει ενημέρωση να ρωτήσει τα μέλη του Δ.Σ.;
Βέβαια, κάποιο άλλο μέλος του Δ.Σ. την ίδια στιγμή παραπέμπει για ενημέρωση στο forum, οπότε η κολοκυθιά καλά κρατεί... για όσους δεν συμπαθούν τον καφέ των Αμπελοκήπων...

JollyRoger μην σταματήσεις να τους τα λες. Εγώ θα πρότεινα όσοι είστε δυσαρεστημένοι με την κατάσταση. ελάτε μια βόλτα από τη λέσχη την Τετάρτη. Συνήθως είναι και μέλη του Δ.Σ. κάθε Τετάρτη στη λέσχη...
Με διάλογο, προτάσεις και καλή διάθεση για συνεργασία μπορούν να λυθούν ευκολότερα όποιες παρεξηγήσεις ή παρερμηνείες δημιουργούνται μέσω του forum.

----------


## sokratisg

Κύριοι συγνώμη για να καταλάβω κάτι.

Ξεκινάει ο Spirit_Hellas ένα topic το οποίο προφανώς αναφέρεται στην δυσαρέσκεια που έχει από το σώμα των moderators ή από κάποιους συγκεκριμένους (τους οποίους ούτε κατανόμασε αλλά ούτε έδωσε συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα σχολιασμού).

Το γυρνάτε σε αντιπαράθεση Συλλόγου - Μελών και την ενημέρωση της 2ης ομάδας από τον Σύλλογο.

Και τώρα πάει που;

Τελικά μου φαίνεται μερικοί γράφετε απλά για να γράφετε.

Μπορεί ο Spirit_Hellas να μας ενημερώσει εάν η όλη συζήτηση τον καλύπτει και εάν θέλει να συνεχιστεί έτσι ή απλά πέταξε ένα θέμα και έχει "εξαφανιστεί"; Γιατί εάν ισχύει το 2ο τότε να ανοίξω και εγώ ένα topic και να αρχίσω να λέω τον πόνο μου και στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια τι σχόλια θα ακολουθήσουν.

Γιατί και σε προηγούμενο post πάλι την ίδια ερώτηση έκανα αλλά τελικά απάντηση από τον δημιουργό της ενότητας δεν πήρα.

----------


## trendy

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα που παρεκτρέπται η συζήτηση στο τόπικ. Είναι στην ενότητα της Γενικής Συζήτησης, δε βρίζει κανένας, ο δημιουργός της δεν έχει διαμαρτυρηθεί για την τροπή της και έρχονται οι mods να μας ρωτήσουν πού πάει η κουβέντα (sokratisg τίποτα προσωπικό).
Γιατί αν πάει αλλού από τον τίτλο θα κόψει η μπεσαμέλ;
Μου δίνουν ώρες-ώρες την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχουν τι να κάνουν και ψάχνουν τα τόπικς να βρουν σε πιο υπάρχουν off-topic posts για να αρχίσουν το split. 
Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα χώρου στο pc πείτε το να σας κάνω δωρεά ένα σκληρό, αλλά το να βλέπεις τους mods πάνω από το κεφάλι σου όλην την ώρα είναι εκνευριστικό. Και στην τελική φορουμ παρεών είμαστε, θα γίνει και το καλαμπούρι και η άσχετη συζήτηση. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να ψάχνονται οι mods να "επαναφέρουν στην τάξη" κάτι που κυλάει χωρίς έκτροπα.

----------


## PPZ

Μπορει να τον πειραξε προσωπικα που ειπα οτι δεν κανουν τη δουλεια τους....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

@dti θα χαρώ να μιλήσω με οποιονδήποτε έρθει στην λέσχη που είμαι από όσο γνωρίζεις κάθε Τετάρτη.

@trendy Εξ' αρχής το topic κακώς μπήκε στην Γενική Συζήτηση

@ppz Μου αρέσουν οι απόψεις σου περί δικαίου και δεν το λέω ειρωνικά. Ίσως θα ήσουν ιδανικός για mod. Τι λες; Να σε υπολογίσουμε στις επόμενες εκλογές;

----------


## trendy

Δεν το είπα αυτό μόνο για το ότι είναι στη Γενική Συζήτηση Σωκράτη. Γενικά υπάρχει μία τάση να κινητοποιούνται οι mods για ψύλλου πήδημα και χωρίς προφανή παραβίαση των κανόνων. Τόσο που και κάποιος να μην έχει πρόβλημα μαζί τους το αποκτά με τις εκνευριστικές μετακινήσεις.

----------


## socrates

Σύμφωνα πάντως με τον κανονισμό του forum είναι δικαίωμα τους...




> ε) Τα μηνύματα πρέπει να δημοσιεύονται στη Θεματική Ενότητα που σχετίζεται με το περιεχόμενό τους. Φροντίστε έτσι ώστε ο τίτλος να είναι σχετικός με το μήνυμα και κατατοπιστικός. Στην περίπτωση δημοσίευσης σε λάθος ενότητα ή χρήσης λανθασμένου, ανεπαρκούς ή παραπλανητικού τίτλου, οι Συντονιστές έχουν το δικαίωμα μετακίνησης και μορφοποίησης των μηνυμάτων κατάλληλα.

----------


## PPZ

> @dti θα χαρώ να μιλήσω με οποιονδήποτε έρθει στην λέσχη που είμαι από όσο γνωρίζεις κάθε Τετάρτη.
> 
> @trendy Εξ' αρχής το topic κακώς μπήκε στην Γενική Συζήτηση
> 
> @ppz Μου αρέσουν οι απόψεις σου περί δικαίου και δεν το λέω ειρωνικά. Ίσως θα ήσουν ιδανικός για mod. Τι λες; Να σε υπολογίσουμε στις επόμενες εκλογές;


 Ναι, οποσδιποτε.Ελπιζω οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να μπω στο συλλογο.Αποψεις μου περι δικαιου? Κοιτα, δεν ξερω τι συγκεκρημενα ενοεις, αλλα σκεφτομουνα πολυ για τον πονο μας περι του λεγομενου (να μην αρχισουμε τωρα για τα offtopic και αλλα), και εβγαλα συμπερασμα οτι δεν ειναι λυση ουτε το wbay (παρ'ολα που μ'αρεσει), ουτε κλειδωμα τον αγγελιων, και ετσι μου ηρθε αστραπη....ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος για low and order εδω μεσα? Ε, αυτος φταιει.Οχι οτι εχω κατι προσοπικα μαζι τους, αλλα φαινεται οτι τα παιδια κανουν τι δουλεια τους συμφωνα με οδηγια που πηρανε απο καποιον/καποιους...
Εκει που σου ανεφερα προιγουμενος το φορουμ, ειναι απλα τα πραγματα - δεν ποσταρεις συμφωνα με τους ορους....τρως μια διαγραφη και notification email με εξηγηση γιατι.Μη μου πεις οτι δεν μπορει ετσι να γινει και εδω....

Τωρα για να γινω mod εδω....μαλλον δεν θα παρω ψηφους, δεν ειμαι και πολυ δημοφιλης με της μ**ακιες που λεω....αλλα αν γινεται κατι κατω απο το τραπεζη....τοτε ναι, θα το δεχτω  ::  


[edit] Αχ, και αν δεν το καταλαβατε μεχρι τωρα, το ποστ αυτο ηταν μια προσοπικη στιγμη ενως AWMN-ιτη, που μαλλον δεν ηξερε που να εκφραστει, και ετσι ποσταρε.Εφ'οσον δεν ειχαμε αλλες απαντησεις (εξηγησεις) του, μπορει και να εχει ξεχασει ηδη το ποστ αυτο  ::

----------


## ulysses

> @trendy Εξ' αρχής το topic κακώς μπήκε στην Γενική Συζήτηση


ναι σωστα θα επρεπε να παει με τη μια Offtopic Airlines γιατι χαλαει τη ζαχαρενια ορισμενων  :: 
εξαλου ωρες/μερες μετραει .........................

----------


## Nefalim

εκτος απο την *αυλα του ΑΜΔΑ υπαρχει και η πραγματικη. δλδ με το αντιθετο φυλο εγω προτεινω να το νιωσετε ΑΝΟΡΓΑΣΜΙΚΟΙ 

Xαμω και παλι Xαμω

Edit by fon_hussan (00:26, 06/05/07): Παρακαλώ μη βωμολοχείτε τουλάχιστον....!!!
Δε βοηθούν τη συζήτηση τα _'γαλλικά'_. Και δέ μας τιμούν σαν χρήστες/χομπίστες/άτομα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Ελπιζω οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να μπω στο συλλογο.


Πέτρο, οι mods είναι υποχρεωτικά και μέλη του Συλλόγου.





> Τωρα για να γινω mod εδω....μαλλον δεν θα παρω ψηφους, δεν ειμαι και πολυ δημοφιλης με της μ**ακιες που λεω....αλλα αν γινεται κατι κατω απο το τραπεζη....τοτε ναι, θα το δεχτω


Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κάτι κάτω από το τραπέζι (...του καφέ...) ή μέσω του voip conference, meeting room κλπ. κλπ. 
Πάντως είναι προφανές οτι κάτι γίνεται και πάντα έχουμε "μπλοκ" ψήφων προς συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις, πρόσωπα, υποψήφιους και αντίστροφα οργανωμένες διαμαρτυρίες, επιθέσεις, προκλήσεις, ειρωνίες, σκιτσάκια κλπ. κλπ. πάλι προς συγκεκριμένα άτομα που δεν ανήκουν στο "μπλοκ", κλίκα, παρέα, κλπ. κλπ. 
Εξυπηρετούνται έτσι τα συμφέροντα ενός μη κερδοσκοπικού σωματείου, ενός ερασιτεχνικού δικτύου (που οι ίδιοι διαφημίζουμε σαν ανθρώπινο δίκτυο) ή τα συμφέροντα / φιλοδοξίες / των λίγων εκλεκτών της ομάδας που ανήκει στο μπλοκ; 
Ήταν αυτό το όραμα όσων ξεκίνησαν το δίκτυο πριν 5 χρόνια; Συμμετέχει κανείς από αυτούς που ξεκίνησαν το δίκτυο σ΄αυτή την ομάδα; Μάλλον όχι... 
Εξυπηρετούνται τα συμφέροντα του δικτύου από αυτή την κατάσταση; Μάλλον όχι...
Στα πλαίσια της όλης προσπάθειας που γίνεται για τη χειραγώγηση του forum, των μελών του Συλλόγου, έχουμε φαινόμενα παρακολούθησης των pms του forum, των voip κλπ. κλπ.
Κατά τ΄άλλα το "ανθρώπινο δίκτυο" καλά κρατεί... 
Αυτά θα τα πούμε στην επόμενη συνέντευξη; Νομίζω κάτι ετοιμάζει η Καθημερινή, ή όχι;  ::

----------


## PPZ

> Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κάτι κάτω από το τραπέζι (...του καφέ...) ή μέσω του voip conference, meeting room κλπ. κλπ. 
> Πάντως είναι προφανές οτι κάτι γίνεται και πάντα έχουμε "μπλοκ" ψήφων προς συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις, πρόσωπα, υποψήφιους και αντίστροφα οργανωμένες διαμαρτυρίες, επιθέσεις, προκλήσεις, ειρωνίες, σκιτσάκια κλπ. κλπ. πάλι προς συγκεκριμένα άτομα που δεν ανήκουν στο "μπλοκ", κλίκα, παρέα, κλπ. κλπ. 
> Εξυπηρετούνται έτσι τα συμφέροντα ενός μη κερδοσκοπικού σωματείου, ενός ερασιτεχνικού δικτύου (που οι ίδιοι διαφημίζουμε σαν ανθρώπινο δίκτυο) ή τα συμφέροντα / φιλοδοξίες / των λίγων εκλεκτών της ομάδας που ανήκει στο μπλοκ; 
> Ήταν αυτό το όραμα όσων ξεκίνησαν το δίκτυο πριν 5 χρόνια; Συμμετέχει κανείς από αυτούς που ξεκίνησαν το δίκτυο σ΄αυτή την ομάδα; Μάλλον όχι... 
> Εξυπηρετούνται τα συμφέροντα του δικτύου από αυτή την κατάσταση; Μάλλον όχι...
> Στα πλαίσια της όλης προσπάθειας που γίνεται για τη χειραγώγηση του forum, των μελών του Συλλόγου, έχουμε φαινόμενα παρακολούθησης των pms του forum, των voip κλπ. κλπ.
> Κατά τ΄άλλα το "ανθρώπινο δίκτυο" καλά κρατεί... 
> Αυτά θα τα πούμε στην επόμενη συνέντευξη; Νομίζω κάτι ετοιμάζει η Καθημερινή, ή όχι;



Κοιτα, το προβλημα δεν ειναι οτι εχουμε γινει ομαδες που λειτουργουν ανεξαρτητα, το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει επικοινωνια αναμεσα στης ομαδες...

Ομως οσο αφορα αυτο που ειπα για συλλογο, θα ηθελα να μου πει κανεις γιατι να γινω μελος? Για να περασω απο μια ομαδα στην αλλη? Ετσι δεν φτανουμε πουθενα.Παλη θα γινει το ιδιο πραγμα οπος τωρα, μονο με μερικους απο εμας στην αλλη πλευρα....
Εδω δεν ειναι πεδιο μαχης (εστω και αν φαινεται ετσι καμια φορα), και γι'αυτο θα κρατιθω στα δικα μου πιστευω.Και οταν πιστεψω οτι με εκφραζει ο συλλογος, θα γινω μελος.Αυτη τη στιγμη δεν βλεπω ακομα οτι τα πραγματα εχουνε αλλαξει ριζικα....
Και εχω της ελπιδες μου και εμπιστοσυνη στα καινουργια αφεντικα του συλλογου....  ::  

Ας περασει ακομα λιγος χρονος....


[edit] εψαξα λιγακι, και δεν βρηκα πουθενα οτι χρειαζεται να εισαι μελος του συλλογου για να γινεις moderator.ΠΟΥ το γραφει αυτο? Γιατι αν γραφει, τοτε ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ αυτο που βαλατε πρωτο-πρωτο στους κανονες:




> Το φόρουμ του AWMN δημιουργήθηκε και λειτουργεί για να εξυπηρετήσει το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών και τους χρήστες του, καθώς και άλλα ελεύθερα Ασύρματα Δίκτυα ανά την Ελλάδα.


 Εγω ειμαι χρηστης του φορουμ.Το φορουμ υπαρχει να με εξυπηρετησει.Δεν βλεπω που μπαινει ο συλλογος εδω.Αστα αυτα που ειναι αυτονωητα κλπ.Αν μου πεις οτι ο συλλογος σαν ιδιοκτητης του φορουμ κανει ο'τι θελει, και οι υπολοιποι πρεπει απλα να υπακουσουν (οπος ειναι τωρα  ::  ) τοτε θα μπουμε παλη στην ιστορια περι τον καφενειων, κουμπαριας, κλπ....

Αν το φορουμ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ δημηουργηθηκε για να εξυπηρετησει ΟΛΟ το AWMN, τοτε δεν βλεπω γιατι ΟΛΟ το AWMN δεν εχει δικαιωμα να αποφασιζει για το ιδιο το φορουμ...

----------


## MAuVE

> ...πάντα έχουμε "μπλοκ" ψήφων προς συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις...


Δεν είναι τίποτα περίεργο Δαμιανέ, δες εδώ:

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry354

----------


## sokratisg

> Γιατί αν πάει αλλού από τον τίτλο θα κόψει η μπεσαμέλ;


Καμία σχέση. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει που πάει η συζήτηση και ούτε που θα καταλήξει. Άλλωστε δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα της ερώτησής μου. Απλά θέλω να δω κατά πόσο κάποιος βγαίνει σε μία δημόσια συζήτηση, εκτοξεύει κατηγορίες κατά παντός υπευθύνου και μετά κάθεται να διαβάσει την πορεία της βόμβας που πετάει.

Απλά όμως βλέπω ότι χωρίς την απάντηση που ζήτησα, ο αρχικός δημιουργός δεν νοιάζεται. Άρα...απλά μπαίνουμε, πετάμε μια κουβέντα και φεύγουμε.  :: 




> Μπορει να τον πειραξε προσωπικα που ειπα οτι δεν κανουν τη δουλεια τους....


Καμία σχέση.  ::

----------


## socrates

> Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κάτι κάτω από το τραπέζι (...του καφέ...) ή μέσω του voip conference, meeting room κλπ. κλπ. 
> Πάντως είναι προφανές οτι κάτι γίνεται και πάντα έχουμε "μπλοκ" ψήφων προς συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις, πρόσωπα, υποψήφιους και αντίστροφα οργανωμένες διαμαρτυρίες, επιθέσεις, προκλήσεις, ειρωνίες, σκιτσάκια κλπ. κλπ. πάλι προς συγκεκριμένα άτομα που δεν ανήκουν στο "μπλοκ", κλίκα, παρέα, κλπ. κλπ. 
> Εξυπηρετούνται έτσι τα συμφέροντα ενός μη κερδοσκοπικού σωματείου, ενός ερασιτεχνικού δικτύου (που οι ίδιοι διαφημίζουμε σαν ανθρώπινο δίκτυο) ή τα συμφέροντα / φιλοδοξίες / των λίγων εκλεκτών της ομάδας που ανήκει στο μπλοκ; 
> Ήταν αυτό το όραμα όσων ξεκίνησαν το δίκτυο πριν 5 χρόνια; Συμμετέχει κανείς από αυτούς που ξεκίνησαν το δίκτυο σ?αυτή την ομάδα; Μάλλον όχι... 
> Εξυπηρετούνται τα συμφέροντα του δικτύου από αυτή την κατάσταση; Μάλλον όχι...
> Στα πλαίσια της όλης προσπάθειας που γίνεται για τη χειραγώγηση του forum, των μελών του Συλλόγου, έχουμε φαινόμενα παρακολούθησης των pms του forum, των voip κλπ. κλπ.
> Κατά τ?άλλα το "ανθρώπινο δίκτυο" καλά κρατεί... 
> Αυτά θα τα πούμε στην επόμενη συνέντευξη; Νομίζω κάτι ετοιμάζει η Καθημερινή, ή όχι;


Βρε συ dti πραγματικά αρχίζει και με κουράζει αυτή η αλλοπρόσαλλη κριτική σου... τόσο που δεν βρίσκω το νόημα να απαντώ κάθε φορά στα λεγόμενα σου... αλλά μιας και μαζευτηκαν σε ένα post ας απαντήσω μία και καλή.

*1ον.* Αν δεν αποδέχεσαι τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα των μελών του Συλλόγου είσαι επικύνδυνος. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω το ότι ήσουν ο μοναδικός που ζήτησες επανάληψη της ψηφοφορίας στην πρώτη ΓΣ για να μπουν τα χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα που είχες ετοιμάσει για το awmn. Μόνος σου βγάζεις τα μάτια σου κατάλαβε το.

*2ον.* Καταλαβαίνω την πικρία σου που έχεις μείνει απ' έξω αλλά ζώντας σε ένα σύννεφο παραφημολογίας (δεν ξέρω καν αν πιστεύεις αυτά που λες) και με θεωρείες συνωμοσίας που τις επαναλαμβάνεις ακόμα και με ανύπαρκτες αφορμές (ανηλεές spam στυλ Λιακόπουλου) μην αναρωτιέσαι γιατί είσαι στην θέση που είσαι.

*3ον.* Δεν υπάρχει ένας moderator που να μην είχες κόντρα στα 5 χρόνια του awmn. Μόνος σου έχεις επιλέξει αυτή την τακτική της αντιπαράθεσης προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Κρίμα γιατί θα μπορούσες να στρέφεις την ενέργεια σου σε πιο εποικοδομιτικές δράσεις.

*4ον.* Κόψε αυτό το στυλ του κηδεμόνα του δικτύου. Δεν βλέπεις ότι το δίκτυο έχει ξεπεράσει τα πρόσωπα και ότι δεν ανήκει σε κανέναν παρά μόνο στην κοινότητα. 

Θα μπορούσα να πω πολλά ακόμα γιατί ο Δον Κιχωτισμός σου δεν έχει όρια, αλλά δεν μου φταίει σε τίποτα ο κοσμος που διαβάζει αυτό το forum. Συνέχισε να δούμε πόσο άλλο θα πέσεις.

----------


## dti

Ξεκινώ από αυτό:




> Θα μπορούσα να πω πολλά ακόμα γιατί ο Δον Κιχωτισμός σου δεν έχει όρια, αλλά δεν μου φταίει σε τίποτα ο κοσμος που διαβάζει αυτό το forum. Συνέχισε να δούμε πόσο άλλο θα πέσεις.


Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους mods... Για να δούμε τώρα...





> *1ον.* Αν δεν αποδέχεσαι τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα των μελών του Συλλόγου είσαι επικύνδυνος. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω το ότι ήσουν ο μοναδικός που ζήτησες επανάληψη της ψηφοφορίας στην πρώτη ΓΣ για να μπουν τα χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα που είχες ετοιμάσει για το awmn. Μόνος σου βγάζεις τα μάτια σου κατάλαβε το.


Μα επειδή αποδέχομαι όλα τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα, γι αυτό διεκδικώ τα δικαιώματά μου. Τί λέει το Καταστατικό Σωκράτη για τη συμμετοχή των αναπληρωματικών μελών στις συνεδριάσεις του Δ.Σ.; 
Τί κάνετε εσείς στο παρόν Δ.Σ.; 
Όχι μόνο δεν καλείτε τα αναπληρωματικά μέλη στις συνεδριάσεις, όπως οφείλετε να κάνετε, όχι μόνο δεν τα ενημερώνετε όταν σας ρωτούν μέσω του forum, όχι μόνο δεν τα ενημερώνετε όταν απευθύνονται μέσω email στο Δ.Σ., ούτε καν τα πρακτικά του Δ.Σ. δεν δημοσιοποιείτε (τουλάχιστον τα πιο πρόσφατα)...
Τί να πει κανείς; Ποιός σέβεται τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα; Δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε οτι ο Σύλλογος δεν είναι τσιφλίκι μίας ομάδας 20-30-40 άντε 50 το πολύ ατόμων; Ομοίως και το δίκτυο... Γι αυτό και υπάρχουν οι αντιδράσεις από απλά μέλη του δικτύου (και όχι μόνο από τους συνήθεις υπόπτους). Όσο για το τί συνέβη στην 1η Γ.Σ. προ τριετίας, άσε το, πας πάλι να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη γνωστή λασπολογία... Θα σου θυμίσω μόνο οτι ήσουν μεταξύ των μελών που ανέλαβαν τη συγγραφή του Αλφαβηταριού, έργο χρηματοδοτούμενο, σαν αυτά που πριν λίγο καιρό είχατε "αποκηρύξει", οπότε ακόμη κι αν εσύ θεωρητικά αποδέχεσαι το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα, στην πράξη έκανες κάτι ενάντια σ΄αυτό (οπωσδήποτε προς το καλό του Συλλόγου, αυτό δεν αμφισβητείται!) Με την ίδια λογική λοιπόν γιατί αμφισβητείς τη δική μου καλή πρόθεση να βοηθήσω το Σύλλογο, ειδικά όταν δεν είχε τόσο εύκολα πόρους; 




> *2ον.* Καταλαβαίνω την πικρία σου που έχεις μείνει απ' έξω αλλά ζώντας σε ένα σύννεφο παραφημολογίας (δεν ξέρω καν αν πιστεύεις αυτά που λες) και με θεωρείες συνωμοσίας που τις επαναλαμβάνεις ακόμα και με ανύπαρκτες αφορμές (ανηλεές spam στυλ Λιακόπουλου) μην αναρωτιέσαι γιατί είσαι στην θέση που είσαι.


Κοίτα, πάντοτε ήμουν απ' έξω από κλίκες κι έχω τη συνείδησή μου καθαρή. Η πικρία δεν υπάρχει γιατί δεν είμαι στο Δ.Σ.... 
Αν θυμάσαι το προηγούμενο Δ.Σ. τουλάχιστον επί ένα έτος το στήριξα όσο μπορούσα, αλλά ως εκεί. Τα επαναλαμβανόμενα λάθη, με σκοπιμότητα, οποιουδήποτε, δεν τα συγκαλύπτω για να είμαι αρεστός...
Πέρα από κάθε "παραφημολογία", εγώ δε λειτουργώ χρησιμοποιώντας λάσπη για κανέναν. Όταν έχω στοιχεία, τα παρουσιάζω και κάνω τις καταγγελίες μου. 
Η πικρία υπάρχει για την πορεία που έχετε χαράξει για το Σύλλογο...
Ο αριθμός των μελών του σε σχέση με τον αριθμό όσων είναι στο δίκτυο, μιλά από μόνος του... Κι αυτό είτε σ΄αρέσει είτε όχι, είναι γεγονός, αναμφισβήτητο!




> *3ον.* Δεν υπάρχει ένας moderator που να μην είχες κόντρα στα 5 χρόνια του awmn. Μόνος σου έχεις επιλέξει αυτή την τακτική της αντιπαράθεσης προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Κρίμα γιατί θα μπορούσες να στρέφεις την ενέργεια σου σε πιο εποικοδομιτικές δράσεις.


Πάλι προσωπική επίθεση; Φαντάζομαι οτι σου έχει μείνει από τότε που ως moderator είχες "αποφασίσει και διατάξει" τη διακοπή διοργάνωσης ομαδικών παραγγελιών μέσω του forum... και ήμουν μεταξύ αυτών που δεν δίστασαν να σας καταγγείλουν για το "πραξικόπημα"...
Βλέπεις όμως τη διαφορά που υπάρχει μεταξύ εμένα κι εσένα; Εσύ όπως και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του Δ.Σ. προσπαθήσατε και επωφεληθήκατε από τη λάσπη που μου έριχναν προεκλογικά συγκεκριμένα άτομα από την ομάδα των Αμπελοκήπων. Εγώ δεν αναφέρηκα στα λάθη που είχες κάνει παλιότερα έχοντας κάποια θέση εξουσίας και βέβαια ήμουν από τους πρώτους που συνεχάρηκα το Δ.Σ. και σας ευχήθηκα καλή θητεία...




> *4ον.* Κόψε αυτό το στυλ του κηδεμόνα του δικτύου. Δεν βλέπεις ότι το δίκτυο έχει ξεπεράσει τα πρόσωπα και ότι δεν ανήκει σε κανέναν παρά μόνο στην κοινότητα.


Κηδεμόνας, όχι δεν είμαι. Απλά ένα ιδρυτικό μέλος του Συλλόγου και από τα πρώτα του δικτύου, ΝΑΙ. 
Κι έχω ΚΑΘΕ δικαίωμα να υπερασπίζομαι τα οράματα που είχαμε όταν ξεκινούσαμε αυτό το δίκτυο και ότι προβλέπει το Καταστατικό του σωματείου. 
"Κηδεμόνες" εσείς θέλετε να το παίζετε, όταν εφαρμόζετε συστηματικά το "διαίρει και βασίλευε"...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
>  ...πάντα έχουμε "μπλοκ" ψήφων προς συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις...
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι τίποτα περίεργο Δαμιανέ, δες εδώ:
> 
> http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry354


Συμφωνώ... Το θέμα είναι όμως τί κάνουν όλοι όσοι δεν τους αρέσουν τέτοια καπελώματα...

----------


## nikpanGR

bannarontai απο τους mods.....  ::

----------


## RF

Από τη λίστα των 88 ψηφισάντων για ΔΣ http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=16827
προκύπτει ότι στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία είναι κομβούχοι και/ή παλιά μέλη του σωματείου.

Περαστικά .........

----------


## sokratisg

*Κυριακή 06/05/2007 20:39 - Edited by sokratisg*

Η συζήτηση περί κάποιων άσχετων με το παρόν θέμα διασπάστηκε:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30716 (wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30716 (internet)

----------


## anthony080470

> δεν θα ξανά δεκτό από κανένα να μου την πει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο εδώ μέσα για το ότι δεν τηρώ κανόνες του forum, γιατί εδώ μερική το έχουν κάνει τσιφλίκι τους, παραμάγαζο και παρα εμπόριο, 
> έχεις από την μια τα internet cafe που χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο μας για να χρισαβριζουν και έχεις από την άλλην αυτούς που έχουν κάνει το forum eshop, και η αρμόδιοι όπως συνήθως δηλώνουνε ανά αρμόδιοι. το φαινόμενο τις κουμπαριάς είναι έντονο εδώ μέσα. και υπάρχουν διαφορετική κανόνες ανάλογα με τον κουμπάρο.... 
> και υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που δεν γραφουν posts αλλα μόλις δουν κάποιον να κάνει λάθος τρέχουν πρώτη να του την πουν...
> 
> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤOI



Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό είναι το θέμα του post. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ορισμένοι "σχολιαστές" που θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους ικανότερο από τους άλλους, έχουν καταφέρει σε κάθε post που γίνετε και αφορά το ΑΜΔΑ, να καταλήγουν να γράφουν ο ένας εναντίον του άλλου. Εαν υπάρχει κάτι προσωπικό με κάποιον το μόνο σωστό και αντρίκιο είναι να βρεθούν ο ένας απέναντι στον άλλο και να καταθέσουν όλα τα στοιχεία που διαθέτουν. Ότι άλλο είναι ....
Να τέλειώνει αυτή η ιστορία επιτέλους  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

οχι oxo λαθος επικεφαλιδα μαλλον ΟΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ επρεπε να λεγεται το τοπικ δηλαδη κωμωδια και απο τις καλυτερες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό είναι το θέμα του post.


Πρέπει να κάνεις πλάκα!

Τι σχέση έχει η προσωπική επίθεση του nikpanGR σε john70/tenorism/spirosco με το παρόν θέμα;

Πιο καλά θα γίνει η συζήτηση σε ένα νέο ξέχωρο thread και πιο εύκολα θα βγούνε κάποιες απαντήσεις/συμπεράσματα.

Με το δικό σου σκεπτικό πρέπει κανονικά και ο Spirit_Hellas να απαντήσει στους χρήστες nikpanGR και john70. Δεν νομίζω όμως να έχει θέση στην δική τους αντιπαράθεση, όπως άλλωστε και κάποια άσχετα post ήδη μεταφέρθηκαν.

Ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Κάποιες συζητήσεις έχουν τελείως δικό τους θέμα.

----------


## anthony080470

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anthony080470
> 
> Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό είναι το θέμα του post.
> 
> 
> Πρέπει να κάνεις πλάκα!
> 
> Τι σχέση έχει η προσωπική επίθεση του nikpanGR σε john70/tenorism/spirosco με το παρόν θέμα;
> 
> ...


Φίλε sokratisg αυτό έγραψα και εγώ. Καμιά προσωπική αντιπαράθεση δεν χωράει εδώ. Ότι προσωπικό "έξω από δώ"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> οχι oxo λαθος επικεφαλιδα μαλλον ΟΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ επρεπε να λεγεται το τοπικ δηλαδη κωμωδια και απο τις καλυτερες

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κάτι κάτω από το τραπέζι (...του καφέ...) ή μέσω του voip conference, meeting room κλπ. κλπ. 
> Πάντως είναι προφανές οτι κάτι γίνεται και πάντα έχουμε "μπλοκ" ψήφων προς συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις, πρόσωπα, υποψήφιους και αντίστροφα οργανωμένες διαμαρτυρίες, επιθέσεις, προκλήσεις, ειρωνίες, σκιτσάκια κλπ. κλπ. πάλι προς συγκεκριμένα άτομα που δεν ανήκουν στο "μπλοκ", κλίκα, παρέα, κλπ. κλπ. 
> Εξυπηρετούνται έτσι τα συμφέροντα ενός μη κερδοσκοπικού σωματείου, ενός ερασιτεχνικού δικτύου (που οι ίδιοι διαφημίζουμε σαν ανθρώπινο δίκτυο) ή τα συμφέροντα / φιλοδοξίες / των λίγων εκλεκτών της ομάδας που ανήκει στο μπλοκ; 
> Ήταν αυτό το όραμα όσων ξεκίνησαν το δίκτυο πριν 5 χρόνια; Συμμετέχει κανείς από αυτούς που ξεκίνησαν το δίκτυο σ?αυτή την ομάδα; Μάλλον όχι... 
> Εξυπηρετούνται τα συμφέροντα του δικτύου από αυτή την κατάσταση; Μάλλον όχι...
> Στα πλαίσια της όλης προσπάθειας που γίνεται για τη χειραγώγηση του forum, των μελών του Συλλόγου, έχουμε φαινόμενα παρακολούθησης των pms του forum, των voip κλπ. κλπ.
> Κατά τ?άλλα το "ανθρώπινο δίκτυο" καλά κρατεί... 
> ...


Σαν ιδρυτικό μέλος θα ήθελα να πω λίγα πραγματάκια...

Το ότι τα ιδρυτικά μέλη δεν είναι πλέον στον σύλλογο μπορεί να σημαίνει πολλά ή και τίποτα.

Ο σύλλογος είναι τα μέλη του, αν αύριο αποφασίσουν να τον κάνουν σύλλογο με σκοπό την νομιμοποίηση της ινδικής κάναβης και της βοήθειας εις είδος των απόρων κορασίδων, δικαίωμα τους είναι.

Αν τα ιδρυτικά μέλη δεν συμφωνούν με την πορεία του συλλόγου έχουν λίγες επιλογές :
1) Να σηκωθούν και να φύγουν (όπως και έγινε)
2) Να κάτσουν μέσα να παλέψουν (όπως και έγινε μέχρι που τα παράτησαν όλοι εκτός του dti)
3) Nα αναρωτηθούν γιατί το παιδί τους πήρε τέτοιο στραβό (κατ' αυτούς) δρόμο και όταν ενηλιώθηκε έβαλε το καπελάκι του στραβά και την έκανε για άλλες παραλίες.

Ο σύλλογος (ειδικά με το προηγούμενο ΔΣ) δεν εξέφραζε πάρα πολύ κόσμο, και από αυτούς που ρίξαμε μαύρη πέτρα πίσω μας, αλλά και από αυτούς που έμειναν να το παλέψουν. Η πλειοψηφία που απέμεινε δεν είχε πρόβλημα μαζί τους, οπότε τα πράγματα κύλησαν ήρεμα μέχρι τις τελευταίες εκλογές...

Αλλαξε το ΔΣ, άλλαξαν τα πρόσωπα, αλλά παρόλα αυτά μπορώ να σας πω ως "ο συνήθης εκφραστής της αντιπολίτευσης" ότι στα μάτια των έξω δεν άλλαξαν και πολλά, ειδικά η προεκλογική περίοδος ήταν μια εντατική επανάληψη όσων μας έκαναν να σιχαθούμε τον σύλλογο και να φύγουμε.

Οσο περνάει ο καιρός λοιπόν, ο σύλλογος αποξενώνετε από τον κόσμο, τουλάχιστον τον παλιό κόσμο, γιατί δυστηχώς όσο και να θες να γυρίσεις σελίδα στο παρελθόν και να ξανακάνεις μια καινούργια αρχή, δεν μπορείς να ξεχάσεις τα ρουφιανιλίκια, τις αλαζονικές & αυταρχικές συμπεριφορές, και όλα τα ευτράπελα που έχουν γίνει. Οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι είμαστε κάθε φορά, απλά κάθε τόσο νέοι μπαίνουν στον σύλλογο και παλιοί βγαίνουν.

Αν το ΔΣ είναι ικανοποιημένο με την πορεία αυτή, αν τα μέλη του είναι ικανοποιημένα με την πορεία αυτή, μπράβο τους, εφόσον το κάνουν συνειδητά, τότε χαίρουν συγχαρητηρίων αφού προχωράνε προς τον στόχο τους (άσχετα μου αρέσει δεν μου αρέσει).

Αν όμως δεν είναι ικανοποιημένοι με την πορεία αυτή, τότε οφείλουν να αλλάξουν γραμμή, και μάλιστα socrates, μπορώ να σου πω ότι όποτε διαβάζω μύνημα σου, θυμάμαι τα χάλια του παλιού ΔΣ, λες και διαβάζω μηνύματα γραμμένα από τους προηγούμενους.

Τώρα επί του θέματος Δαμιανού.

Μην κάνετε ότι έκαναν και οι προηγούμενοι, από την μία να μας τα κάνετε τσουρέκια για τις περίφημες δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες του συλλόγου και από την άλλη να τις ξεφτυλίζετε όποτε σας γουστάρει. Ετσι ξεφτύλισαν και τους θεσμούς και το προηγούμενο ΔΣ, ΠΕ, ΕΕ...

*******************

Ομως αφού δεν φροντίσατε να κάνετε κάτι σοβαρό γι' αυτό όταν έπρεπε, (δεν λέω για τα καραγκιοζιλίκια της προεκλογικής περιόδου) και πλέον είναι αναπληρωματικό μέλος του ΔΣ, τότε είστε ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΙ να τον καλείτε στις συνεδριάσεις του ΔΣ, αν δεν είναι καλό παιδί όπως ορίζει το καλό παιδό του καταστατικό (να ακούει χωρίς να μιλάει είτε εκεί είτε μετά), τότε στείλτε τον στην ΠΕ να τον κάνει νταντά, κοινώς εφαρμόστε το καταστατικό από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος, μην το κάνετε κουρέλι, γιατί αποτυχάνετε πριν καν αρχίσετε...

@dti,

Δαμιανέ, έχεις δίκιο σε κάποια πράγματα, γίνεσε τόσο κουραστικός που καταντάς σπαστικός και γραφικός, άλλαξε το ΔΣ και συνεχίζεις τις επιθέσεις με το ίδιο μένος, λες και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα... Τελικά μήπως ο σκοπός σου είναι να τον διαλύσεις τον σύλλογο ? Ορισμένα πράγματα τα έχεις κάνει λάστιχο χωρίς λόγο, με λάθος τρόπο και για λάθος σκοπό...

*Τετάρτη 09/05/2007 21:24 - Edited by sokratisg*
Παρακαλώ λίγο ηρεμία στον τρόπο έκφρασης. Ίσως προσβάλει κάποιους.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Μπορεί ο Spirit_Hellas να μας ενημερώσει εάν η όλη συζήτηση τον καλύπτει και εάν θέλει να συνεχιστεί έτσι ή απλά πέταξε ένα θέμα και έχει "εξαφανιστεί"; Γιατί εάν ισχύει το 2ο τότε να ανοίξω και εγώ ένα topic και να αρχίσω να λέω τον πόνο μου και στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια τι σχόλια θα ακολουθήσουν.


δεν έχω εξαφανιστεί και ούτε ανοίγω post απλά για να τα ανοίξω, απλά έκφρασα το παράπονο μου για κάποια πράγματα που γίνονται λάθος και για το ότι το forum έχει αλλάξει από το αρχικό του σκοπό, εφόσον λοιπόν έκανα και την πρόταση μου για να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση στον σύλλογο ώστε να παρθούν κάποιες απόφασις, τι άλλο να πω? εγώ έχω τοποθετηθεί. το να επαναλαμβάνω συνεχεια τα ίδια και τα ίδια είναι κουραστικό. όπως γίνετε εδώ με τόσα post. από όλα αυτά μέχρι τώρα σε ελάχιστα λέγεται κάτι ουσιώδες και προτείνονται ιδέες και λύσης, τα υπόλοιπα είναι προσωπικές κατηγοριες και κακίες που βγάζει ο ένας στον άλλον. 
αυτό που με χαροποιεί είναι ότι έχουν γραφτεί και συζητηθεί πολλές ενδιαφέροντες πρότασης και λύσης το θέμα είναι όμως
Από εδώ και πέρα τι γίνετε?!

----------


## JollyRoger

πάντως το life expectancy του παρόντος thread έχει ξεπεράσει κάθε προσδοκία...  :: 

προσωπικά το βλέπω ως ένα βηματάκι προς το καλύτερο...  :: 

καθώς επίσης... έγινε πρωτοφανές split το οποίο δεν πήγε "by default" στα offtopic (όπως θα περίμενε κανείς πολύ φυσιολογικά απ'οτι συνέβαινε ως τώρα)....

2 βηματάκια προς το καλύτερο λοιπόν, βρίσκω...  :: 


[βέβαια προλαβαίνει να καταλήξει στα γνωστά... άλλα ως τώρα, θα έλεγα ο χειρισμός του topic απο τους mods είναι πρωτοφανής... εγώ λέω εύγε  ::  ]

----------


## sokratisg

> καθώς επίσης... έγινε πρωτοφανές split το οποίο δεν πήγε "by default" στα offtopic (όπως θα περίμενε κανείς πολύ φυσιολογικά απ'οτι συνέβαινε ως τώρα)....
> 
> [βέβαια προλαβαίνει να καταλήξει στα γνωστά... άλλα ως τώρα, θα έλεγα ο χειρισμός του topic απο τους mods είναι πρωτοφανής... εγώ λέω εύγε  ]


Βρε συ για τον Θεό! Δηλαδή εσύ πιστεύεις ότι τα split γίνονται επειδή έτσι μας καπνίζει και τα πάμε Offtopic επειδή δεν είναι;

Έλεος ρε παιδιά. Λες και είμαστε τίποτα μπαμπούλες που θέλουμε να γεμίσουμε τα offtopic. Εεεε μην τρελαθούμε κιόλλας.  ::   ::

----------


## magman

> αυτούς που έχουν κάνει το forum eshop, και η αρμόδιοι όπως συνήθως δηλώνουνε ανά αρμόδιοι
> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤOI


Δεν θέλω να μακρυγορίσω ούτε να επιτεθώ σε κανέναν για τίποτα άλλωστε είμαι πολύ νέος στο forum για να έχω κακίες με κάποιον  ::  (αστειέυομαι φυσικά).

Θέλω μόνο να πώ, οτι όσον αφορά το κομάτι αυτό του forum που ονομάζετε αγγελίες εμένα προσωπικά με έχει "βοηθήσει". Το τεκμηριώνω αυτό λέγοντας οτι μέσα απο τις αγγελίες βρήκα *pc για router*, μνήμες για να στήσω ένα άλλο pc να σηκώσω στο μέλον μία υπηρεσία, και απο την μεριά μου έδωσα κάποια πράγματα τα οποία για μένα δεν ήταν πιά χρήσιμα αλλα σε κάποιους άλλους ήταν απαραίτητα (έναν ιστό πχ). 

Γίνετε λοιπών απο τη μία μεριά ένα νταλαβέρι που κάποιους ανθρώπους *του δικτύου μας* τους εξυπηρετεί. Και άν έχει αυξηθεί ο όγγος των posts στις αγγελίες πιστεύω οτι οφείλετε στο οτι εφ'όσον το δίκτυο μεταλάσσεται συνεχώς όλο και κάτι θα βγάλουμε απο τον κόμβο μας που θα χρησιμεύσει σε κάποιον άλλον.

Απο την άλλη λέτε οτι κάποιοι το έχουν κάνει _μαγαζάκι τους_. Προσωπικά, και λέγοντας πάλι οτι είμαι πολύ νέος στο forum, λίγες φορές μου έχει κινηθεί τέτεια υποψία.

Τελειώνοντας θα ήθελα να καταθέσω αυτό που έχω καταλάβει για το awmn, οτι πάνω απ'όλα είναι μία *κοινωνία ανθρώπων*, με μεράκι και όρεξη για επικοινωνία, έρευνα, πειραματισμό και δίψα για γνώση. Και άν μέσα εδώ υπάρχουν και κάποιοι οι οποίοι δεν το συμμερίζονται αυτό είναι γιατί λάθος άνθρωποι σε λάθος μέρη υπάρχουν παντού.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## KYROS

Για το αρχικό θέμα έχω μια γνώμη και θα την πω αν μου επιτρέπετε.

Δεν είναι κακό να μεταπωλούνται διάφορες σχετικές συσκευές με δίκτυα.
Εξυπηρετούνται και κάποια άτομα που δεν έχουν την ευχέρεια να τα αγοράσουν καινούρια.
Κάποια πράγματα επίσης δεν υπάρχουν πλέον στην αγορά.
Για τους επαγγελματίες που διεισδύουν , έχω να πω ας κάνουν τις προσφορές τους και θα το σκεφθούμε.
Αγγελίες τύπου (καινούργια ζαντολάστιχα κ.λ.π.) ας διαγράφονται από τους αρμόδιους.

Για τα θέματα που προέκυψαν στην συνέχεια της συζήτησης δεν έχω κάτι να πω, η δεν θέλω να πω, είναι μεγάλα παιδιά εδώ μέσα και καλό θα ήταν να τα βρούνε.

----------


## fon_hussan

> ....
> Για τα θέματα που προέκυψαν στην συνέχεια της συζήτησης δεν έχω κάτι να πω, η δεν θέλω να πω, είναι μεγάλα παιδιά εδώ μέσα και καλό θα ήταν να τα βρούνε.


Συμφωνώ με τον KYROS απόλυτα...
Αλλά μάλλον αρχίζουν οι ζέστες και αυτό πρέπει να μας έχει επιρεάσει όλους... Πού και να μας κάνει κάυσωνα αργότερα ...  ::  

Όπως επίσης το ότι δεν ηδονίζομαστε οι μοντερείτορς να μεταφέρουμε ΟΤ, όπως είπε και ο Σωκράτης. Το αντίθετο μάλλιστα...!
Όλοι μας και εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου οδηγούμε κάποιο θέμα σε ΟΤ (με 
τον Χ η Ψ τρόπο)..... Δεν πάει από μόνο του.!.!.!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

Ένσταση
σχετικά με το θέμα που άνοιξε ο DTI για τον nikpangr στο τελευταίο post ο Pater_Familias αναφέρει το παρακάτω 



> Βάσει του κανονισμού του φόρουμ δεν επιτρέπεται να γίνονται σχόλια για τις ενέργειες των Mods


και η ολόκληρη συζήτηση http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30808

αυτό μονο δημοκρατία δεν είναι. να λοιπόν ένας κανόνας που πρέπει να αλλάξει αλλα και κακός μπήκα από την ομάδα που σύνταξε τους κανόνες.
έχουμε το κάθε δικαίωμα να εκφράζουμε την άποψη μας για οποιοδήποτε θέμα φτάνει να μην χρησιμοποιούμε ύβρις και προσβλητικό λόγο.

----------


## dti

[quote=Spirit_Hellas]Ένσταση
σχετικά με το θέμα που άνοιξε ο DTI για τον nikpangr στο τελευταίο post ο Pater_Familias αναφέρει το παρακάτω 
[quote="Pater_Familias":3f9bf]
Βάσει του κανονισμού του φόρουμ δεν επιτρέπεται να γίνονται σχόλια για τις ενέργειες των Mods[/quote]
και η ολόκληρη συζήτηση [url="http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30808"]http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30808[/url]

*αυτό μονο δημοκρατία δεν είναι.* να λοιπόν ένας κανόνας που πρέπει να αλλάξει αλλα και κακός μπήκα από την ομάδα που σύνταξε τους κανόνες.
έχουμε το κάθε δικαίωμα να εκφράζουμε την άποψη μας για οποιοδήποτε θέμα φτάνει να μην χρησιμοποιούμε ύβρις και προσβλητικό λόγο.[/quote:3f9bf]

+++

Κι επιπλέον υπενθυμίζω οτι το Άρθρο 3 του Καταστατικού του Συλλόγου προβλέπει: 




> ΑΡΘΡΟ 3
> 
> Το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών θα διέπεται σε όλα τα επίπεδα από χαρακτήρα ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, δημοκρατικό, ελεύθερο και συμμετοχικό.

----------


## socrates

@Spirit_Hellas

Οι moderators είναι θεσμός και με την ψήφο μας εμπιστευτήκαμε την κρίση τους και την ικανότητα τους να επιτελέσουν το έργο αυτό. Πολλές φορές μπορεί να μην συμφωνούμε με μια κίνηση τους (ή με μια απραξία τους) για αυτό τον λόγο υπάρχει πλέον το κουμπάκι αναφορά (θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πάντα να συνοδεύεται με σωστή αιτιολόγηση και να χρησιμοποιείται με σύνεση) που δίνει δυνατότητα άμεσης επικοινωνίας με τους moderatos.

Τώρα κανένας κανόνας - νόμος δεν είναι τέλειος από την γένεση του ειδικότερα αν δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί στην πράξη. Για να είμαστε εποικοδομητικοί στις συζητήσεις μας πρέπει να βρούμε την συγκεκριμένη παράγραφο στους κανονισμούς που διαφωνούμε και να προτείνουμε την αλλαγή. Σαφώς αλλαγές δεν μπορούν και δεν πρέπει να γίνονται κάθε μέρα αλλά αν μαζευτεί ένα πλήθος από αυτές μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια συνολική αναθεώρηση και να ψηφίσουμε όπως και στο παρελθόν για αυτή.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι οι κανονισμοί του δικού μας forum σε αρκετά σημεία είναι πιστή αντιγραφή από άλλα μεγάλα forums που λειτουργούν απρόσκοπτα τιςς περισσότερες φορές με τους ίδιους κανόνες.

----------


## argi

Αν παρκάρεις παράνομα θα φας πρόστιμο... αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι καταλύθηκε η δημοκρατία... Αν λες πράγματα εκτός ορίων λογικό είναι να σε περιορίσει κάποιος... Αυτό δεν είναι ελλειμα δημοκρατίας... είναι αντίθετα απαραίτητο για να υπάρχει...

Ο καθένας πρέπει να αναρωτηθεί τι θέλει απο την όλη φάση... Δεν γίνεται απο την μία να γκρινιάζεις για απραξία και "που είναι οι αρμόδιοι" και απο την άλλη να αμφισβητείς κάθε αποφαση...

@rg!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

μα δεν αμφισβήτησα καμια απόφαση σας αντίθετος μάλιστα, και για αυτό δεν αναφέρθηκα καν για την απόφαση που πήρατε για τον nikpangr γιατί δεν ξέρω και το τι έχει ειπωθεί, αλλα αυτό που με πείραξε είναι το ότι με τα λεγόμενα του Pater_Φαμίλιας δεν μπορούμε να εκφράσουμε την άποψη και γνώμη μας για μια απόφαση που περνούν η mod! οποιοσδήποτε περιορισμός του λόγου, τις έκφρασης και τις άποψης είναι αντισυνταγματικός και σίγουρα δεν έχει κανένα συσχετισμό με την παράβαση του κοκ που ανάφερες.

Σσέβομαι τον θεσμό των mod και των admin γιατί είμαι και εγώ admin σε ένα μεγάλο forum και ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι το τι παίζει αλλα είμαι και ο πρώτος που δέχομαι την κριτική τον άλλον. 
Δεν είμαστε θεοί και λάθη κάνουμε και πρέπει να ακούμε τις κριτικές των άλλον για να διορθωνόμαστε και να γινόμαστε καλύτερη.

----------


## argi

Δηλαδή εσύ θες ντε και καλά να εκφράσεις άποψη για κάτι που δεν ξέρεις και που δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί... Τώρα αυτό πως σου φαίνεται...???

Να σημειωθεί ότι τελικά το κλείδωμα, αν και δυσάρεστο είναι μάλλον ο μόνος τρόπος να σταματάνε τα OT και τα flames...

@rg!

----------


## papashark

Σε ένα φόρουμ όπως το myphone (από εκεί αντιγράψαμε τους όρους), είναι λογικό να μην υπάρχει καμία συζήτηση, αφού εκεί οι Mods ορίζονται από το απόλυτο αφεντικό του φόρουμ, και μιας που εκεί υπάρχει κανονικός ιδιοκτήτης, δεν υπάρχει ούτε στην φαντασία τους χώρος για δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες.

Ομως ακόμα και εκεί μπορείς να συζητήσεις τα θέματα που έχουν προκύψει, και μπορώ να σου πω ότι είναι ιδιαιτέρως φιλικοί, σε αντίθεση με την εδώ συνήθεια.

Βέβαια στο Myphone δεν υπάρχει ουδεμία πιθανότητα να φτάσει κάποιο θέμα στα χάλια τα δικά μας, αλλά και από την άλλη δεν υπάρχει άλλη τριβή μεταξύ των μελών πλην του τι συμβαίνει εντός του forum του.

Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά, υπάρχουν αυτά που πληρώνουν 50€ και έχουν περισσότερα δικαιώματα, και οι πληβίοι που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα.

Υπάρχει μια διάθεση για κλείδωμα θεμάτων από παλιά, όμως επειδή πάντα αυτή ήταν μονόπλευρη (πχ όποιος είχε αντίθετη άποψη με τον σύλλογο ή κακολόγούσε την acn έτρωγε Moderation, ενώ ο εκάστοτε john70 και λοιποί παροικούντες του καφέ, είχαν δικαίωμα να διασύρουν όποιον θέλουν, όποτε θέλουν, και όσο θέλουν), πάντα υπήρχε κόσμος που διαμαρτυρόταν.

Ετσι και εδώ, ενώ οι περισσότεροι αναγνωρίζουμε το γεγονός ότι ο Nickpan το παρατραβάει, παράλληλα αναγνωρίζουμε ότι η συμπεριφορά του john70 είναι άκρως προκλητική, ενώ ο spirosco έχει και αυτός ειρωνική συμπεριφορά συνήθως. Οπότε όταν ο john70 κάνει τον nickpan να φτάνει στα άκρα του και ο nickpan να τιμωρείτε, σε αρκετούς μας χαλάει, και μας χαλάει επειδή το έργο το έχουμε ξαναδεί πάρα πολλές φορές.

Ετσι και τώρα με το θέμα με τα στοιχεία, ο john70 έχει αποκαλέσει εμμέσως ή αμμέσως λαμόγια το μισό φόρουμ, έχει κατηγορίσει πάρα πολλούς για παρόμοια θέματα, χωρίς να υπάρχουν ποτέ στοιχεία (άλλωστε αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει δηλώσει περίφανος για την τακτική "ρίχνω άδεια για να πιάσω γεμάτα"), ποτέ όμως δεν πήρε ban...


Θα πουν τώρα οι Mods, ότι "εμείς είμαστε καινούργιοι, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι έκαναν οι προηγούμενοι", ξεχνούν όμως ότι οι μισοί είναι καινούργιοι, ενώ η τελευταία μαρτυρία παρθενογέννησης είναι 2007 χρόνια πριν...

Δυστηχώς το παρελθόν μας θα μας κυνηγάει για πολύ και πλέον όλοι είναι αναγκασμένοι να αποδείξουν τις καλές τους προθέσεις, και κανένας δεν έχει τεκμήριο της αθωότητας από πριν...

----------


## trendy

> Δηλαδή εσύ θες ντε και καλά να εκφράσεις άποψη για κάτι που δεν ξέρεις και που δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί... Τώρα αυτό πως σου φαίνεται...???


Να σου πω τι μου θυμίζει:
Καθηγητές των φιλοσοφικών-παιδαγωγικών τμημάτων της συγκλήτου του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης που κατοικοεδρεύουν στο Ρέθυμνο για θέματα που αφορούν τα τμήματα που κατοικοεδρεύουν στο Ηράκλειο. Είναι πολύ σπαστικό όντως να ακούς τον κάθε ένα να λέει τη γνώμη του απλώς για να την πει. Αλλά δεν απαγορεύεται. Οπότε το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να αφήσεις τον άλλον να γελοιοποιηθεί μόνος του με την άγνοιά του, όχι να γελοιοποιηθείς εσύ αφαιρώντας του το δικαίωμά του να το κάνει.



> Να σημειωθεί ότι τελικά το κλείδωμα, αν και δυσάρεστο είναι μάλλον ο μόνος τρόπος να σταματάνε τα OT και τα flames...
> 
> @rg!


Τα flames δεν απαγορεύονται από τους κανονισμούς ούτε είναι κάτι αξιόποινο, εφόσον δεν προσβάλει ο ένας τον άλλο, δηλαδή όταν κινούνται στα πλαίσια των κανόνων.

----------


## dti

> Είναι πολύ σπαστικό όντως να ακούς τον κάθε ένα να λέει τη γνώμη του απλώς για να την πει. Αλλά δεν απαγορεύεται. Οπότε το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να αφήσεις τον άλλον να γελοιοποιηθεί μόνος του με την άγνοιά του, *όχι να γελοιοποιηθείς εσύ αφαιρώντας του το δικαίωμά του να το κάνει*.


+++
Κι επιπλέον, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, από τη μία ο ένας mod ζητεί προτάσεις και ο άλλος καπάκι πάει και κλειδώνει το topic...
Διάλογος μεταξύ φιμωμένων (και δεμένων) γίνεται;  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Τα flames δεν απαγορεύονται από τους κανονισμούς ούτε είναι κάτι αξιόποινο, εφόσον δεν προσβάλει ο ένας τον άλλο, δηλαδή όταν κινούνται στα πλαίσια των κανόνων.


Ακριβώς εκεί είναι και η διαφορά μας εδώ. 
Εδώ κατά κόρον ισχύει η εξής εξίσωση: flame == μπιχτή/ειρωνία/προσβολή.

Έχεις δει πολλά flames με χαριτωμένο και ευγενικό χαρακτήρα; (στο συγκεκριμένο forum τουλάχιστον)

Όταν ξεκινάει το flame στο awmn, είναι σαν τον καυγά του ψαρά με τον σιδερά στον Αστερίξ.  ::

----------


## argi

Γενικά το κλίμα είναι όπως περιγράφεται... εδω όμως έχουμε μια περίπτωση που κλιμακώθηκε και έφτασε σε σημείο που όσο είμαι εγώ moderator δεν έχω αντιμεωπίσει πάλι... κυρίως γιατί ο κόσμος είχε την κοινή λογική να σταματάει εγκαίρως...

Επειδή κανένας δεν θέλει να βρεθεί μπλεγμένος κάνοντας το hobby του, ελήφθη αυτή η απόφαση και η οποία είναι οριστική, αδιαπραγματευτη και πρέπει να γίνει σεβαστή. Και αυτό γιατί στο forum είμαστε όλοι ίσοι και ελευθεροι να εκφράζουμε την γνώμη μας, αλλά κάποιοι έχουν και μερικες επιπλέον ευθύνες... 

Όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε... 

Η συζήτηση για το θέμα κλείνει εδω, αλλιώς θα κλειδωθεί και αυτό (αν και ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι τι εξυπηρετεί ένα τέτοιο θέμα με τέτοιο τίτλο...)

@rg!

----------


## Cha0s

> ελήφθη αυτή η απόφαση και η οποία είναι οριστική, αδιαπραγματευτη και πρέπει να γίνει σεβαστή.


Προτείνω στην λέξη Δημοκρατία δίπλα να βάλουμε ένα τέτοιο quote  ::   ::  


(πλάκα κάνω argi μην αρχίσεις τώρα...)

----------


## socrates

Και τώρα δημοκρατία έχουμε αλλά 300 κυβερνάνε και αποφασίζουν!

----------


## sokratisg

> Και τώρα δημοκρατία έχουμε αλλά 300 κυβερνάνε και αποφασίζουν!


Φιλικά προσωπάκια, έτοιμα να σε εξυπηρετήσουν και να ακούσουν οτιδήποτε παράπονο έχει. Κλίμα αγάπης και ειρήνης...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

χμμμ.. εχω ενα προαίσθημα οτι φτάσατε στο Αεροδρόμιο ....  ::

----------


## sokratisg

_<off-topic mode>
Δεν άντεξα βλέποντας το νούμερο 300!  
</off-topic mode>_

Όχι ντακς, λίγο χιούμορ δεν βλάπτει....  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

yep, αρχίζω να βλέπω δενδράκια, σπιτάκια ...

@ sokratisg 

```
Φιλικά προσωπάκια, έτοιμα να σε εξυπηρετήσουν και να ακούσουν οτιδήποτε παράπονο έχει. Κλίμα αγάπης και ειρήνης...
```

να το βάλω στις σελίδες του κόμβου με την άδεια του συγγραφέα ή χωρίς την άδεια;  :: 
*edit*



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> να το βάλω στις σελίδες του κόμβου με την άδεια του συγγραφέα ή χωρίς την άδεια; 
> 
> 
> Θέλω τα credits!


Και βέβαια, θα σβήσω εκείνο το "cms made simple" και θα βάλω εσένα  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> να το βάλω στις σελίδες του κόμβου με την άδεια του συγγραφέα ή χωρίς την άδεια;


Θέλω τα credits!  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Και για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα.... Τελικά ρε Spirit ποιοί είναι κουμπάροι εδω μέσα ; (αρχικό πόστ ) Εχω γνωρίσει αρκετούς που εχουν βάλει τα αδέλφια τα ξαδέλφια τα ανήψια τους τους Θείους τους, μέσα στο AWMN αλλά κουμπάρους δεν εχω γνωρίσει.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Αντε μια απο τα ιδια.....
> 
> Θα γεμισετε και παλη 5 σελιδες, η παραπανω?
> 
> Εγω ποπκορν εχω ετοιμο....


*Φτάσαμε τις 10 σελίδες και πάμε για ρεκόρ εισητηρίων ! *

----------


## sotirisk

> Και για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα.... Τελικά ρε Spirit ποιοί είναι κουμπάροι εδω μέσα ; (αρχικό πόστ ) Εχω γνωρίσει αρκετούς που εχουν βάλει τα αδέλφια τα ξαδέλφια τα ανήψια τους τους Θείους τους, μέσα στο AWMN αλλά κουμπάρους δεν εχω γνωρίσει.


Νονός παίζει?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PqsrtW5yV0

 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν το καταλάβατε έως τώρα... Οι μπηχτές, οι παρενοχλήσεις, οι αερολογίες, οι εκτοξεύσεις απειλών, οι αβάσιμες κατηγορίες, οι συκοφαντίες και τα σούρτα φερτα σε κάθε thread μας έχουν οδηγήσει πολύ κοντά στην εμπλοκή μας με τον νόμο! Και σε αυτό το σημείο δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα. 

Ασχέτως αν είναι βάσιμη οποιαδήποτε δίωξη οποιουδήποτε μέλους, ασχέτως αν είναι σωστό η λάθος, ασχέτως αν μου αρέσει ή όχι... Δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός ότι και αν λέτε! 

Αυτό το μέρος θα μείνει καθαρό και δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να εμπλέκεται ούτε σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις αλλά ούτε και οι ιδιοκτήτες του να τραβιούνται σε διαδικασίες τέτοιες την στιγμή που εδώ κάνουμε το hobby μας. .-

Όποιου δεν του αρέσει... στην κυριολεξία να πάει αλλού. Μας σπαταλά και προσωπικό, και forumικο και συλλογικό χρόνο με τον παίζουμε με τα λόγια.

Οι απειλές, οι κατηγορίες εναντίον προσώπων, εταιριών και θεσμών κτλ είναι άλλο παιχνίδι το όποιο δεν πρέπει να παίζεται εδώ και δεν είναι θέμα του forum ενώ μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε πολύ ποιο δύσκολα μονοπάτια από μια απλή ΠΕ…

Συνέλθετε όλοι… η σπίτια μας όλοι… πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχοληθούμε με πράγματα που πραγματικά θα μας χαλάσουν!

----------


## simfun

> .....έχεις από την μια τα internet cafe που χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο μας για να χρισαβριζουν.....


Συμφωνώ ότι δεν πρέπει να φτάνουμε στα άκρα, αλλά δηλώσεις όπως η παραπάνω πρέπει να μη μένουν αίολες γιατί αφορούν όλους μας. (Δηλαδή συντηρούμε ένα δίκτυο με προσωπικά έξοδα από το οποίο κάποιοι βγάζουν κέρδος)? Αν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο ας ειπωθεί, αλλιώς δε βλέπω και μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ δηλώσεων σαν κι αυτή και των δηλώσεων του Nikpan οι οποίες οδήγησαν σε ban.

Πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## maxfuels

*Να συμπληρώσω και να ΥΠΕΝΘΥΜΙΣΩ*




> δεν θα ξανά δεκτό από κανένα να μου την πει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο εδώ μέσα για το ότι δεν τηρώ κανόνες του forum, γιατί εδώ μερική το έχουν κάνει τσιφλίκι τους, παραμάγαζο και παρα εμπόριο, 
> έχεις από την μια τα internet cafe που χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο μας για να χρισαβριζουν και έχεις από την άλλην αυτούς που έχουν κάνει το forum eshop, και η αρμόδιοι όπως συνήθως δηλώνουνε ανά αρμόδιοι. το φαινόμενο τις κουμπαριάς είναι έντονο εδώ μέσα. και υπάρχουν διαφορετική κανόνες ανάλογα με τον κουμπάρο.... 
> και υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που δεν γραφουν posts αλλα μόλις δουν κάποιον να κάνει λάθος τρέχουν πρώτη να του την πουν...
> 
> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤOI


Ο άνθρωπος ανοιξε ενα τόπικ για να πει το παράπονο του και εσείς (αναμενόμενο ) το κάνατε για αλλη μια φορά πεδίο μαχών! ( Για να μην πω καμιά αλλη κουβέντα ) Αρχίσατε τις αλληλοκατηγορίες και αντιπαραθέσεις ... Δηλάδη για να καταλάβω και εγώ ποιο νόημα πηγάζει απο αυτά που ξαναγράφετε για πολλαστή φορα; Σε τι βοηθάτε ; Αντι να τον ρωτήσουμε τον ανθρωπο τι συνέβη και να μας πεί γιατί νιώθει τόσο πικρία και αγανάκτηση αρχίσατε τα δικά σας. 

Τι συνέβει λοιπόν αγαπητέ *Spirit_Hellas* και εχεις πειραχτεί τόσο ωστε αναγκάστηκες να γράψεις δημόσια και να εκφράσεις την αγανάκτηση τα παράπονα σου; Για ποιούς αφήνεις υπονοούμενα ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΙΑΣ ; Για ποιους αφήνεις υπονοούμενα οτι το εχουν κάνει ΤΣΙΦΛΙΚΙ , ΠΑΡΑΜΑΓΑΖΟ ; Μπορείς να κατονομάσεις κάποιους εχεις στοιχεία που σε ανάγκασαν να βγείς να πείς αυτά τα λόγια που είναι αρκετά βαριά ;

*Η παίρνουμε μια απάντηση συγκεκριμένη απο τον καταγγέλων η το θέμα κατά την γνώμη μου αλλά και με την γνώμη πολλών ακόμα πρέπει να κλείσει.. Συγκεκριμένη καταγγελία δεν υπάρχει. Μπάχαλο γίνεται, τζερτζελές γίνεται και ολα αυτά εις βάρος ολης της κοινότητας. Επαναλαμβάνω για πολλαστή δεν είμαστε μόνοι μας εδω μέσα!!! Βάλτε το καλά στο μυαλό σας.*

----------


## NetTraptor

@simfun
Δηλώσεις όπως οι παραπάνω δεν έχουν θέση στο forum και δεν βοηθούν στην αντιμετώπιση προβλημάτων χωρίς στοιχεία και εσωτερική συνεννόηση...

Με αυτό τον τρόπο απλά παραλαμβάνεις από ban μέχρι και ένα εξώδικο... άσχετα που μπορεί να οδηγήσει! Θα ταλαιπωρηθείς αφάνταστα για μια κουβεντούλα που απλά εκτόξευσες σε κάποιον.
Γκε γκε? Είναι πολύ απλά τα πράγματα… έχουμε γίνει πολύ χύμα και δεν το έχουμε πάρει χαμπάρι…

----------


## maxfuels

xxxx

----------


## simfun

> @simfun
> Δηλώσεις όπως οι παραπάνω δεν έχουν θέση στο forum και δεν βοηθούν στην αντιμετώπιση τους χωρίς στοιχεία και εσωτερική συνεννόηση...
> 
> Με αυτό τον τρόπο απλά παραλαμβάνεις από ban μέχρι και ένα εξώδικο... άσχετα που μπορεί να οδηγήσει! Θα ταλαιπωρηθείς αφάνταστα για μια κουβεντούλα που απλά εκτόξευσες σε κάποιον.
> Γκε γκε? Είναι πολύ απλά τα πράγματα… έχουμε γίνει πολύ χύμα και δεν το έχουμε πάρει χαμπάρι…


Υποθέτω ότι μιλάς για τις δηλώσεις του Spirit_Hellas, σωστά?

----------


## NetTraptor

έτσι ... η άσχετες κατηγορίες δεν έχουν θέση σε αυτό το forum... έτσι απλά! Το forum σαν οντότητα δεν το ενδιαφέρει... δεν έχει τέτοιο σκοπό...

----------


## papashark

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν το καταλάβατε έως τώρα... Οι μπηχτές, οι παρενοχλήσεις, οι αερολογίες, οι εκτοξεύσεις απειλών, οι αβάσιμες κατηγορίες, οι συκοφαντίες και τα σούρτα φερτα σε κάθε thread *μας έχουν οδηγήσει πολύ κοντά στην εμπλοκή μας με τον νόμο!* Και σε αυτό το σημείο δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα. 
> 
> Ασχέτως αν είναι βάσιμη οποιαδήποτε δίωξη οποιουδήποτε μέλους, ασχέτως αν είναι σωστό η λάθος, ασχέτως αν μου αρέσει ή όχι... Δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός ότι και αν λέτε! 
> 
> Αυτό το μέρος θα μείνει καθαρό και δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να εμπλέκεται ούτε σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις *αλλά ούτε και οι ιδιοκτήτες του να τραβιούνται σε διαδικασίες τέτοιες* την στιγμή που εδώ κάνουμε το hobby μας. .-





> Με αυτό τον τρόπο *απλά παραλαμβάνεις από ban μέχρι και ένα εξώδικο*... άσχετα που μπορεί να οδηγήσει! Θα ταλαιπωρηθείς αφάνταστα για μια κουβεντούλα που απλά εκτόξευσες σε κάποιον.
> Γκε γκε? Είναι πολύ απλά τα πράγματα… έχουμε γίνει πολύ χύμα και δεν το έχουμε πάρει χαμπάρι…





> έτσι ... η άσχετες κατηγορίες δεν έχουν θέση σε αυτό το forum... έτσι απλά! Το forum σαν οντότητα δεν το ενδιαφέρει... δεν έχει τέτοιο σκοπό...


Βρε Ιωσήφ τώρα τι μας λες ?

Ξέρεις πόσο χαμηλά έχει πέσει αυτό το φόρουμ και οι θεσμοί ?

Μετά από την ιστορία με τα ρουφιανιλίκια, απλά τα στοιχήματα ήταν αν έπιασε πάτο ή έχει ακόμα...


Κατηγορίες σχετικές και άσχετες ήταν και πολύ φοβάμαι θα είναι καθημερινό φαινόμενο εδώ μέσα.

Εδώ προχθές με αποκάλεσες βλύτο, απλά επειδή μπορούσες και κανένας φυσικά δεν σου έκανε παρατήρηση, ουτέ καν εγώ δεν διαμαρτυρήθικα στους mods, αφού ξέρω οτι κανένας δεν θα ασχοληθεί με το θέμα αυτό, και μιλάς για επίπεδο ?


Τώρα αν η γελοία αντίδραση του "θα σου κάνω μήνυση" την πέρνετε σοβαρά και επειδή φοβόσαστε ότι θα κάνει και στον σύλλογο μήνυση γιατί έγραψε αυτά που έγραψε εδώ μέσα, τότε λυπάμε αλλά γελοιοποιήτε μόνοι σας και το φορουμ και τους θεσμούς....

Για τις παράνομες πράξεις που γίνονται με δήθεν ομαδικές, με κόσμο που έχει κάνει το φόρουμ και την έδρα παραμάγαζο για να απλώνει σεντόνι και να σπρώχνει την πραμάτεια του, δεν έχετε πρόβλημα, σας έπιασε ξαφνικά η κάψα να υπερασπίσετε τον john70 ? 

Hμαρτον....

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

την λέξη ban (κοινός απειλή) την διαβάζω πολύ συχνά εδώ μέσα λες και είναι εκφοβισμός. το awmn είναι κάτι πιο ευρύτερο που δεν περιορίζεται σε ένα forum. πλέον διάβασα και την λέξη εξώδικο, και έρχομαι και αναρωτιέμαι ότι δεν έχω κατανομάσει πρόσωπα και ήδη εφιστάμε τις απειλές BAN και Εξώδικο που βεβαια κανένα από τα δυο δεν έχει βάση πέρα από εκφοβισμό συνειδήσεων και απόψεων. φαντάσου λοιπόν να κατά ονομάσω τι έχει να γίνει. το να κάτσω μονος μου να βγάλω το φίδι από την τρυπα δεν θα το κάνω.. εγώ έθεσα κάποια πράγματα που διαπίστωσα και έκανα και την πρόταση μου τα υπόλοιπα που συζητούνται είναι τελείως άσχετα του θέματας που έχω άνοιξη.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

μάλλον έχω χάσει επεισόδια. ποιος θα κάνει μήνυση σε ποιον?

----------


## simfun

> την λέξη ban (κοινός απειλή) την διαβάζω πολύ συχνά εδώ μέσα λες και είναι εκφοβισμός. το awmn είναι κάτι πιο ευρύτερο που δεν περιορίζεται σε ένα forum. πλέον διάβασα και την λέξη εξώδικο, και έρχομαι και αναρωτιέμαι ότι δεν έχω κατανομάσει πρόσωπα και ήδη εφιστάμε τις απειλές BAN και Εξώδικο που βεβαια κανένα από τα δυο δεν έχει βάση πέρα από εκφοβισμό συνειδήσεων και απόψεων. φαντάσου λοιπόν να κατά ονομάσω τι έχει να γίνει. το να κάτσω μονος μου να βγάλω το φίδι από την τρυπα δεν θα το κάνω.. εγώ έθεσα κάποια πράγματα που διαπίστωσα και έκανα και την πρόταση μου τα υπόλοιπα που συζητούνται είναι τελείως άσχετα του θέματας που έχω άνοιξη.


Η άποψή μου είναι ότι όταν όλα αυτά στηρίζονται και τεκμηριώνονται, δεν έχεις τίποτα να φοβηθείς. Αντιθέτως θεωρώ ότι πολλοί είναι αυτοί που περιμένουν τη συγκεκριμένη τεκμηρίωση ώστε αν χρειαστεί να λάβουν τα μέτρα τους. Ο εξοπλισμός των κόμβων αποτελεί κτήμα του κάθε κομβούχου και η δέσμευση της λειτουργίας 24/7 δε συνεπάγεται σε καμμία περίπτωση τη δίχως όρους διάθεσή του σε κάποιους προς εμπορική εκμετάλλευση. Εκτός κι αν ο κομβούχος συναινεί σε αυτό.
Νομίζω ότι εφόσον όσα καταγγέλεις ευσταθούν τεκμηριωμένα ο ίδιος ο Σύλλογος θα σε (μας) προστατέψει λαμβάνοντας τα απαραίτητα μέτρα. Αρκεί να μη μείνουν στο status που βρίσκονται μέχρι στιγμής, δηλαδή αίολα.

Πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## NetTraptor

> ....


Ξαναδιάβασε τι γράφεις... επίσης πήγαινε και στα off-topic και ξαναδιάβασε όλες τις αβάσιμες κατηγορίες και τις συκοφαντίες σου και μετά ετοιμάσου να τα ξαναπούμε!

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να μείνουμε εδώ 5-10 σοβαροί άνθρωποι! απλά και όμορφα!

Tennis με μπαλάκια αλλού!

----------


## NetTraptor

@At the rest
Αν έχετε να καταγγείλετε κάτι σοβαρό, παράπτωμα ή οτιδήποτε άξιο συζήτησης το πάτε στην ΠΕ... όχι εδώ... τέρμα αυτά τα παιχνίδια. Αν δεν το κάνατε μέχρι τώρα καιρός είναι!

----------


## Pater_Familias

Παρεκτραπήκατε!! Η ενότητα κλειδώνεται, μια και δεν έχει τίποτα να παραπάνω να προσφέρει.

----------

